# Be the booker AEW edition



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

I came in here to say this could be good or messy. But the conduct disclaimer should make things more comfortable.

So this should be fun. I’ll see if I can come up with something. If not, I’ll enjoy what people come up with.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

..So no "good thing you´re not the booker" comments unless we back it up with some constructive criticism?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

yeahright2 said:


> ..So no "good thing you´re not the booker" comments unless we back it up with some constructive criticism?


Keep that little one liner out of it essentially. Don't have to be snarky if someone wants to be creative. If you don't like something, just say why. You don't gotta put someone down for something they created. 

Essentially the same rules as every other be the booker sections on wrestling forums. 

Its all in good fun


----------



## Gumpertthedrunkard (Nov 30, 2020)

The match with SCU and Inner Circle was a fun match in my opinion, but I would have changed the after match run in. Scorpio Sky should NOT have ran off your biggest faction in the company, single-handed with steel chair. NO. I would have had the post match beat down to keep heat on the Inner Circle. Scorpio Sky would have done the run in to show he has heart and build him up as babyface and give him sympathy. I would have had Scorpio Sky run down with the chair and land a shot on Sammy, shot on Ortiz, then he runs into a Judas Effect. Hager give him some serious ground and pound followed by finishers and chair shots to SCU as a whole. Inner Circle celebrates while Sammy angrily stomps a whole in Scorpio for the chairs or earlier. End show. This gives more heat to Inner Circle while building sympathy for Scorpio Sky. He knew it was 7 on 3, but his friends were getting beat down. So as a man he ran in. This could also lead to a Sammy/Scorpio singles program which could be great for both stars.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Fine I'll go!

I have no idea what Jade Cargill wrestles like, she may be as green as but she looks great and after such a big entrance having her go Verne Gagne style against Shida isnt the way to go

I would have her beat say Mel who idnt doing anything in two minutes, all offense and no sell Mel`s moves

It`s old school but effective, she needs to go over quick-strong-effective

For whoever is next be that Brandi or Swole or whoever



Id like to see Wargames

For me its Cody, Darby , Dustin, QT v Team Tazz (Just need one more recruit)

Tazz V Darby has been pretty well booked and carried on, lets end it properly at PPV


----------



## Gumpertthedrunkard (Nov 30, 2020)

Mercian said:


> Fine I'll go!
> 
> I have no idea what Jade Cargill wrestles like, she may be as green as but she looks great and after such a big entrance having her go Verne Gagne style against Shida isnt the way to go
> 
> ...


I love the WarGames idea. I’m loving Team Taz more and more as the weeks go by. Too bad Vince would probably try to sue them for using the gimmick like the Grade A douche he is lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I read in the other thread that this is designed for people such as myself who want to show off their booking chops.

Question though, can we do historical booking here? For example if I wanted to prove I could write a better AEW PPV debut and wanted to feature my own talent that I rate would that be acceptable or would I be limited to the roster they had at the time?

I was going to rebook Dynamite #1 once. I may do that here if I'm not limited


----------



## Gumpertthedrunkard (Nov 30, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I read in the other thread that this is designed for people such as myself who want to show off their booking chops.
> 
> Question though, can we do historical booking here? For example if I wanted to prove I could write a better AEW PPV debut and wanted to feature my own talent that I rate would that be acceptable or would I be limited to the roster they had at the time?
> 
> I was going to rebook Dynamite #1 once. I may do that here if I'm not limited


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

So all fantasy booking goes in here?

like if you say ‘that was a shit segment, what they should‘ve done is....’

all that?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> So all fantasy booking goes in here?
> 
> like if you say ‘that was a shit segment, what they should‘ve done is....’
> 
> all that?


Yes, I want clarification on that as well, because if I have to leave the Live Thread to discuss why I thought a segment was shit, then the Live Thread is going to be less than 10 pages easily.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> Yes, I want clarification on that as well, because if I have to leave the Live Thread to discuss why I thought a segment was shit, then the Live Thread is going to be less than 10 pages easily.


I think this is for conversations when things break out into "I could do better than this weeks episode!" "Oh yeah?! Prove it!" rather than criticisms having to be here.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I think this is for conversations when things break out into "I could do better than this weeks episode!" "Oh yeah?! Prove it!" rather than criticisms having to be here.


I hope so, otherwise I’m likely done here for good.


----------



## Gumpertthedrunkard (Nov 30, 2020)

bdon said:


> I hope so, otherwise I’m likely done here for good.


I’m new to the forums. I know my post was short but is this considered the type of posts expected
for this discussion? Just curious.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> I hope so, otherwise I’m likely done here for good.


We both know the only reason you would leave would be if Cody became a mod on here. And even then, only if you lost the blowoff match.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Gumpertthedrunkard said:


> I’m new to the forums. I know my post was short but is this considered the type of posts expected
> for this discussion? Just curious.


i recon so - like the sammy / scorpio match-up


----------



## Gumpertthedrunkard (Nov 30, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i recon so - like the sammy / scorpio match-up


What is recon?


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

If utter fantasy booking is allowed , how would AEW battlebowl work? 

Sonny Kiss & ortiz v Adam Page & John Silver

Wardlow & Luchasaurus v Marko Stunt & Brian Cage

Jon Moxley & Eddie Kingston V Cash Wheeler & Nick Jackson

Strangely compelling, I think this would work in AEW


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Gumpertthedrunkard said:


> What is recon?


He reckons, meaning his opinion basically.


----------



## Gumpertthedrunkard (Nov 30, 2020)

Adapting said:


> He reckons, meaning his opinion basically.


I know what reckons is lol recon though


----------



## Gumpertthedrunkard (Nov 30, 2020)

Though we were going on a mission lol


----------



## Gumpertthedrunkard (Nov 30, 2020)

I’m


LifeInCattleClass said:


> i recon so - like the sammy / scorpio match-up


Thanks man. They really need to let them have a long feud. Could lead to some added
Star power and great matches.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

As much as I hate to say it, the main event of Revolution should probably be Omega vs. Mox vs. Page in a three-way. Omega wins the belt because of injuries Page inflicted on Mox. This leads to a round robin series between them all on TV. Finally we get the Revolution match where the winner is the first man to get a fall over both his opponents.

Jericho & MJF should go after The Bucks and the Tag Titles. They burnt through FTR/Bucks. Put FTR against Jungle Boy & Lance Archer. Stealing whoever’s idea it was to put them together. FTR take out Luchasaurus because he’s not very good.

Nick Aldis comes in for an NWA Title match against Cody.

Darby Allin goes against Ricky Starks for the TNT Title.

Serena Deeb and Hikaru Shida for both Women’s belts.

PAC vs. Fenix — that would be spectacular.

Eddie Kingston, Butcher & Blade vs. SCU in some sort of street fight gimmick.

Fuck me, I don’t know.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Wood said:


> As much as I hate to say it, the main event of Revolution should probably be Omega vs. Mox vs. Page in a three-way. Omega wins the belt because of injuries Page inflicted on Mox. This leads to a round robin series between them all on TV. Finally we get the Revolution match where the winner is the first man to get a fall over both his opponents.
> 
> Jericho & MJF should go after The Bucks and the Tag Titles. They burnt through FTR/Bucks. Put FTR against Jungle Boy & Lance Archer. Stealing whoever’s idea it was to put them together. FTR take out Luchasaurus because he’s not very good.
> 
> ...


Amazes me that the fans write better shit than Tony. I'd definitely watch that and enjoy all of it.


----------



## Gumpertthedrunkard (Nov 30, 2020)

The Wood said:


> As much as I hate to say it, the main event of Revolution should probably be Omega vs. Mox vs. Page in a three-way. Omega wins the belt because of injuries Page inflicted on Mox. This leads to a round robin series between them all on TV. Finally we get the Revolution match where the winner is the first man to get a fall over both his opponents.
> 
> Jericho & MJF should go after The Bucks and the Tag Titles. They burnt through FTR/Bucks. Put FTR against Jungle Boy & Lance Archer. Stealing whoever’s idea it was to put them together. FTR take out Luchasaurus because he’s not very good.
> 
> ...


This is interesting. The PAC vs Felix and the Darby vs. Ricky Starks angles would hook me in.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Not really a booking idea bit if Miro really wanted heat with the main audience of AEW he could just walk on stage with like 6 PS5 consoles and do it as a way of flexing how rich he is.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Not really a booking idea bit if Miro really wanted heat with the main audience of AEW he could just walk on stage with like 6 PS5 consoles and do it as a way of flexing how rich he is.


If they really wanted Miro to get real heel heat with the hardcore audience, have him break OCs legs and hospitalize him, taking him out of action for six months. That would instantly make him the most hated guy for the hardcores and make me his biggest fan.


----------



## Gumpertthedrunkard (Nov 30, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> If they really wanted Miro to get real heel heat with the hardcore audience, have him break OCs legs and hospitalize him, taking him out of action for six months. That would instantly make him the most hated guy for the hardcores and make me his biggest fan.


I’m all about this scenario lol


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I would like to see a cage match, some DQ's called and some count outs. Wouldn't mind seeing the odd jobber match to put people over on Dynamite (I think they are starting to do that)


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@bdon Nah its not a bitch about shit segments thread. You can do that in the various threads. This is entirely for fun. Like you could rebook Cody segments in here if you wanted. 

Like how @Chip Chipperson did his alternative to Dynamite episode threads. Well now if his inclined he can do them to his hearts content.

Speaking of, try and keep it semi realistic. I mean andre isn't going to be facing Brian Cage or something like that. You can use whomever you want on the independents. If there's rumours of someone leaving impact or the E then you can use them.

Its a creative playground. You can rebook segments or entire shows or ppvs, only limited by your imagination and wrestlers being around and available in all elite wrestlings time line.

I'm liking what I see so far ladies and gentlemen


----------



## Gumpertthedrunkard (Nov 30, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> @bdon Nah its not a bitch about shit segments thread. You can do that in the various threads. This is entirely for fun. Like you could rebook Cody segments in here if you wanted.
> 
> Like how @Chip Chipperson did his alternative to Dynamite episode threads. Well now if his inclined he can do them to his hearts content.
> 
> ...


This cleared it up for me perfectly. Much appreciated.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

My fantasy booking right now is easy: Team Taz vs The Hurt Business in War Games. What a great match we will never see.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I have three days off after today. I will rebook Dynamite Episode 1 at some point with reasoning.

I'm keen.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Fantasy book idea #1:

Cody loses a “Loser leaves planet Earth WITHOUT a camera crew or a return flight” match.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

bdon said:


> Fantasy book idea #1:
> 
> Cody loses a “Loser leaves planet Earth WITHOUT a camera crew or a return flight” match.


Got a chuckle but you can do better than that haha. I'm actually interested in how you would have booked that God awful jade Cody promo


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Boxer vs a wrestler
Basketball player vs a wrestler
Footballer vs a wrestler
Kickboxer vs a wrestler

at bowling.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

The product needs some new guidelines/framework for going forward.
1. They need at least 8 PPVs a year to give the show more direction. It would be best if they could be aired on HBO. It doesn't matter if the PPVs don't draw 100k buys every single time. It teases up a need to watch Dynamite for those hundreds of thousands of people who didn't buy on Saturday night. Consistently, AEW's best reviewed and most watched episodes in the last year have been their post-PPV shows. People want to see the results and what the next angle is.

2. Move Dynamite to Thursday. Air the new show on Monday or Tuesday at 6PM Central.

3. The shows need more matches, and this requires shorter matches. Part of what makes the main event the main event is that it is the match of the night with the big story, perhaps crossing feuds and involving a big tag match. If you have four matches on the card that run 15 minutes, the main event doesn't feel so epic.

4. They have to get the big players on tv every week: Mox, Omega, Miro, Cody, Allin (if he's going to be TNT champion), Shida, Jericho, PAC, Fenix and Pentagon. They also need to get their best mic workers on tv almost every week: Jake the Snake, Taz and Starks.

5. Create a flightweight world title and crown Fenix as the champion.

6. Recognize the FTW championship as the openweight world title.

7. Crown women's tag champions.

8. Open more often with replays of what happened the week before or with some tease for the main event such as the champion arriving.

9. Change Miro's trunks to MMA shorts-- red on red or tiger print. Give him red or gold MMA gloves. Have him go to the ring and issue an open challenge every week, and build him as unresponsive to pain. Make him like an evil Goldberg. Miro should be turned into the guy who is the baddest dude on the roster.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I'd definitely book The Dark Order as a super dominant faction in 2021.

I'm not going to book show by show how I'd book them ( I guess I could but that would take hours, I'll let you guys fill the blanks) but storyline wise for the next month or two keep teasing Page joining until Brodie returns. Brodie beats Page at Revolution and Page reluctantly joins The Dark Order after the match after Brodie helps him up his feet. 

After Revolution The Dark Order start helping Page win matches and they become really close, unlike the final stages of when he was in the Elite The Dark Order make him feel important and help build his confidence. They even get him to stop drinking after sending him to addiction meetings and stuff, really highlighting the difference in the way the Dark Order treats him to the way the Elite treated him. Because of the Dark Order Page is feeling more confident than ever and eventually has the confidence to beat Omega for the title at All-out completing his character arc and holds it the rest of the year. 

Brodie reclaims the TNT title at Full-Gear and the rest of the members are built up as serious threats. Uno and Grayson win the tag team titles either at Full-Gear or a December Dynamite and on the final episode of the year Anna Jay wins the women's title. We end 2021 with Page, Brodie, Uno, Grayson and Jay holding all their titles up in the middle of the ring. 

Dark Order domination.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Gumpertthedrunkard said:


> I know what reckons is lol recon though


no, i meant ‘recon’ - like ‘reconnaissance’

like, i did a recon on your proposal of sammy v scorpio and concluded i would like it 





ps> if you’re gonna be the ‘check the spelling guy’ on this forum, i predict a tumultuous tenure for you here


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Luchasauras singles run


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Right catching up from last time

Darby/Teamy Cody V Team Tazz has ended after a great feud ending match

Brian Cage is booked in a singles match against Marko Stunt, the big v little overawed is what Stunt really does well, Cage crushes him, JE are not happy

The next week Jungle Boy manages to pin Will Hobbs, Luchasaurus squares upto Cage about why not pick on someone your own size? 

Ricky V Jungle, Lucha V Cage certainly work as singles matches also but could lead to a great six man bout


Jade has beaten Mel, she's beaten Swole and she wants Brandi

Brandi swans into the ring with Jade and says she has a Giant also, a giant who isnt afraid of her and brings out Kamille


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

This is a little out there but I’ve got an idea for Miro. So apparently they’re going to go with this whole gamer, I’m the best kind of character for him and I think this would be a good idea to build his as a ruthless monster and get him away from kip.

Have him play Warzone on twitch with kip and every tile they lose he gets furious with kip and blame him for their loss. Have them win enough tag matches to warrant a title shot and then have Kip get pinned quickly like how Bryan lost to Sheamus in 8 seconds because he kissed Penelope for good luck and ran straight into a super kick.

Miro is standing on the apron in awe and then just loses it and beats the hell out of kip to where he leaves on a stretcher and then Miro can cut a promo about how he’s the best at everything he does and how Kip has been holding him down from winning on twitch, in the ring, etc. and how on his own he’s going to run through her roster starting with the tnt title. 

Have him win the tnt title in a squash and then immediately vacate it and challenge cage for the FTW title and have him win the match but have Starks, Hobbs, or even Taz try and interfere and end up distracting Cage so he still looks good in defeat. 

Miro comes out the next week or so and calls out Taz and tosses him the FTW title and say something along the lines of “FTW stands for Fucking Title is Worthless” he can go on to say how he’s the best, he’s proven he’s the best and can call out presumably Omega for a match at the next PPV.

Doesn’t matter if he wins or loses the title match, he’ll be over and have made himself a main even player and should be over.

Just my thoughts anyway.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumpertthedrunkard (Nov 30, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> no, i meant ‘recon’ - like ‘reconnaissance’
> 
> like, i did a recon on your proposal of sammy v scorpio and concluded i would like it
> 
> ...


I know what recon is, I have just never heard it used in that context so I was genuinely confused. I wasn’t trying to spell check you lol relax. I even said thanks once I understood your statement. Chill man lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Gumpertthedrunkard said:


> What is recon?


One of the members of The Truth Commission


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Geeee said:


> One of the members of The Truth Commission


That's an old reference, sir. I can dig it though.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Gumpertthedrunkard said:


> I know what recon is, I have just never heard it used in that context so I was genuinely confused. I wasn’t trying to spell check you lol relax. I even said thanks once I understood your statement. Chill man lol


its a ‘british-ism’

i recon blah blah blah - you’ll hear it on the BBC


----------



## Gumpertthedrunkard (Nov 30, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> no, i meant ‘recon’ - like ‘reconnaissance’
> 
> like, i did a recon on your proposal of sammy v scorpio and concluded i would like it
> 
> ...





LifeInCattleClass said:


> its a ‘british-ism’
> 
> i recon blah blah blah - you’ll hear it on the BBC


Much appreciated. You taught me something new. Sorry if I came off wrong. I was genuinely asking what you meant. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> That's an old reference, sir. I can dig it though.


It did recently become relevant again though, since WWE basically recycled the terrible naming scheme for the members of Retribution. (Which I guess itself was recycled from Demolition, the only cool version lol)


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

" Jobbed out" Not a nice word but part of the business, usually the way when a wrestler is leaving a territory or federation

There seems the tendency for AEW to recruit but not get rid of the stale "Creative has nothing for you" 

Since its inception : Sunny Daze, Dustin Thomas and Havoc are the only ones to have left

Quite a few tag teams, stables, singles and Womens division who are not doing anything 

Yes Awesome Kong who hasnt made an appereance since I started watching would be best "Jobbed out" to a powerhouse like Jade or Nyla or even Abadon

How much future dare we say have Private Party? With the Acclaimed and Top Flight joining it looks all too many similar teams, being beaten a few times by Butcher/Blade who seriously need a build might be an idea

Jake Hager a legit unbeaten MMA fighter and Im guessing big contract ex WWE Champion is doing nothing, he's done little since facing Cody and Moxley having him go over Matt Hardy say to rebuild his effectiveness instead of the umpteenth Hardy re-package of which will not gain millions more viewers


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Gumpertthedrunkard said:


> Much appreciated. You taught me something new. Sorry if I came off wrong. I was genuinely asking what you meant. Thanks for the input.


no stress mate


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

I think Ivelisse has the skills and character to be involved at main event level, whether that's a filler feud or otherwise. They don't have loads of talent on the women's roster so why not make use of her. 

I'd have her be the 'baddest bitch' by undertaking a programme of psychological warefare on Shida over a period of weeks/months, getting inside her head using dirty tricks and threats of violence. Maybe damaging her possessions backstage or leaving sinister notes in her changing room etc. Then one week she can destroy an opponent with Shida watching - after winning the match she does her finisher again on the opponent whilst looking into Shida's eyes. The following week Shida is in singles action with Ivelisse watching - the latter causes a distraction to allow Shida's opponent to win via surprise roll up...Ivelisse stands there watching and smiling whilst Shida looks lacking in her usual confidence. A seed of doubt has been planted.

Have a pay off match at ppv which is a good back and forth but with Shida visibly traumatised by Ivelisse's actions to date which causes her to be below usual standards and being dragged into a scrappy duel. The ending works both ways - either Shida gets the babyface win against all odds to a feel good reaction or allow Ivelisse to actually win and become champ leading to other storylines, including the redemption of Shida as a stronger character (maybe after a spell back in Japan to 'regroup').

Let the Baker/Rosa feud play out over a similar time frame then reset with new feuds depending on the two results.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

With what’s been happening lately...

World Championship scene
So of course we have Moxley vs Omega on Wednesday, whoever wins I think they have a few avenues they could go down afterwards.

Right now I’d have PAC or Lance Archer as the next challenger for Moxley or Omega. PAC vs Kingston and Archer vs Kingston seems inevitable. As good as Eddie has been, I’d have PAC and Archer both going over him, that leads to PAC vs Archer, winner of that challenges Moxley or Omega.

You have Hangman Page who no doubt will be in the picture at some point, if Moxley retains then you could take the Hangman step instead of PAC or Archer as I outlined above. If Omega wins, then I’d hold off Hangman for a few months, as we’ve just seen Omega vs Hangman and go the PAC or Archer route.

I’d love MJF to get back into the mix, but there’s no point mentioning what I’d do with him, as he’s pissing about with Jericho and my interest in that is zero.

TNT Championship scene
Yet more avenues they could go down here...

1) Ricky Starks - Him and Darby have been embroiled in a feud for months. Starks is money and will be a big part of AEW’s future if they book him right. Personally I’d have Darby Allin vs Ricky Starks at Revolution in February, with Starks going over. Some may not agree with a short Darby Allin title reign; however with what I’d do with Team Tazz, it would make sense.

2) Miro - He would be my Option 2. End this garbage gaming shit, book him in the way he should be booked as a dominant monster. Have him rip through Orange Cassidy in brutal fashion, have him rip through a few others afterwards, then have him move onto Darby where he rips through him as well. This is the way he should have been booked from the get go, it’s not too late to do so.

Tag Title scene
Right now it’s a bit like the Women’s division, a team gets a few wins, then they get a title shot. It happened with Best Friends, now it seems to be happening with Hybrid 2. There’s elite tag teams in AEW, then there’s lower card tag teams, Best Friends and Hybrid 2 shouldn’t be pushed to Tag Title scene heights imo, yet unfortunately it seems inevitable.

Right now for me you have three options you can move onto, you have three stables that could easily be vying for a shot at the Tag Titles...

1) Butcher & Blade w/Kingston 
2) Lucha Bros w/PAC
3) Team Tazz

This is where you can coincide storylines.

Butcher/Blade/Kingston and Lucha Bros/PAC now seem to be feuding, I’d push Team Tazz into the mix, have those three teams go against each other for a few weeks, whoever gains dominance out of the three teams earns themselves a title shot.

This is where my plan for Team Tazz comes into play, they have been a major entertaining factor on Dynamite for months now, they deserve to be pushed, they deserve to go on a domination streak. I’d have Cage & Hobbs go on a domination streak, by winning the Tag Titles, with as mentioned above Ricky Starks beats Darby Allin for the TNT Championship...

Leaving Team Tazz holding the TNT Championship and the Tag Team Championships.

Womens Title scene
Hikaru Shida vs Abdon and Britt Baker vs Thunder Rosa seems to be the likely route atm. I’d have Shida retain, Britt goes over Thunder Rosa, leading to Hikaru Shida vs Britt Baker which should have happened a month or so ago. Have Britt and Hikaru feud for a month or two, which leads to Britt taking the title off Shida.

Final thought
Finally as I’ve mentioned so many times in recent months, AEW must feature their better talent week in week out. The core of Moxley, Omega, Page, Jericho, MJF, Cody, Allin, Kingston, Team Tazz, PAC, Archer and Miro should feature almost every week.

Lower carders like the majority of Dark Order, Best Friends & OC, Natural Nightmares, Hybrid 2, SCU, Janela, Kiss, Sabian and Private Party can do the majority of their Wrestling on AEW Dark. 

That’ll do for the time being


----------



## Gumpertthedrunkard (Nov 30, 2020)

Alright_Mate said:


> With what’s been happening lately...
> 
> World Championship scene
> So of course we have Moxley vs Omega on Wednesday, whoever wins I think they have a few avenues they could go down afterwards.
> ...


I love this Team Taz scenario.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Looking at the new intros over the last few weeks. And the rather large number of characters featured in these intros that are supposed to be considered to be the main characters on Dynamite every week. I would say 2021 would look something like this, if I was booking:

Jon Moxley, Kenny Omega, Adam Page, Darby Allin, Lance Archer – the lone wolves of AEW; World title contenders/holders in 2021

Inner Circle, Nightmare Family, Team Taz, Death Triangle, Eddie Kingston & BBB, Matt Hardy & Private Party, The Dark Order – the main factions of AEW, vying for control and influence to be the top faction in the company. Both by winning as many titles in AEW as possible, and trying to get rid of the other groups. This has already underway with Nightmare Family vs Team Taz, and Death Triangle vs Eddie Kingston & BBB, and with past interactions involving the members of all of these groups since the start of AEW. 1, 2, or even 3 teams will have disbanded by the end of 2021. The GoT storyline of AEW.

Young Bucks, FTR – feud between two teams continues through 2021, both with and without the tag belts involved.

Scorpio Sky, Jungle Boy, Orange Cassidy, Miro – all are dealing with being the breakout stars for their respective groups, while the other members are relegated to Dark/new AEW show; challengers for/holders of the TNT title in 2021.

Hikaru Shida, Britt Baker, Nyla Rose, Big Swole – key pillars of the women’s division; division revolves around them; the main title holders in 2021.


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

Is there any way AEW can realistically copy the Royal Rumble? I love the RR concept and could not care less if it's a copied idea under a different name. 

Things like the casino battle royal just seem awful to me.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Bubbly said:


> Is there any way AEW can realistically copy the Royal Rumble? I love the RR concept and could not care less if it's a copied idea under a different name.
> 
> Things like the casino battle royal just seem awful to me.


They can but they probably won’t out of spite.

I know New Japan has the new Japan rumble but it’s all how they present it. We’ll probably see it become more prominent in the years to come and maybe be the focus of a PPV.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Bubbly said:


> Is there any way AEW can realistically copy the Royal Rumble? I love the RR concept and could not care less if it's a copied idea under a different name.
> 
> Things like the casino battle royal just seem awful to me.


Not a fan of the casino battle royale format either and I feel they've done this type of match too regularly already. I wouldn't be opposed to an annual RR type event instead to be honest. Could still tweak the format a little without taking out the best bits e.g. wrestlers having individual entrances to allow for maximum shock value.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

As I previously alluded to-- AEW doesn't have a professional creative team that sees the visual on screen. They don't have someone who can do concept art and make pitches to wrestlers for professionally designed costuming and colors.

I would go after each of their top stars and future stars (PAC, Omega, Mox, Miro, Starks, etc) and I would present options for ring gear with concept art like what I described previously with making Miro look like a fighter and a professional.

AEW needs to stop blowing cash on silly marketing gimmicks like "Winter is coming," and they need to hire some professional artists and writers to craft these characters.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Bubbly said:


> Is there any way AEW can realistically copy the Royal Rumble? I love the RR concept and could not care less if it's a copied idea under a different name.
> 
> Things like the casino battle royal just seem awful to me.


AEW could reuse Battlebowl in a more modern take, in that the final five members then engage in a fatal five way match that allows for pinfalls, submission, countouts, KOs & TKOs. I know such variations have happened elsewhere. I think an actual variation on this match exists or existed at some point and is called Thunderbowl. But Thunderbowl involved 100 participants, whereas Battlebowl only involved about 16. Both used two rings for their variation of the Royal Rumble.

New Japan Rumble allowed for pinfalls and submission, in addition to the over the top rope rule. Aztec Warfare in Lucha Underground was the same way, just without the over the top rope rule.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Mister Sinister said:


> As I previously alluded to-- AEW doesn't have a professional creative team that sees the visual on screen. They don't have someone who can do concept art and make pitches to wrestlers for professionally designed costuming and colors.
> 
> I would go after each of their top stars and future stars (PAC, Omega, Mox, Miro, Starks, etc) and I would present options for ring gear with concept art like what I described previously with making Miro look like a fighter and a professional.
> 
> AEW needs to stop blowing cash on silly marketing gimmicks like "Winter is coming," and they need to hire some professional artists and writers to craft these characters.


Very true. The ring attires are some of the worst ive ever seen

I can almost guarantee they just gave it to another one of their useless jobbers to do so they arent paid to sit on their asses. Like nakazawa or what ever the fuck luthor is said to be doing backstage. They just refuse to hire any actual professionals


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hear me out: John Silver as Fake Sting


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

We talked in a thread recently about how wrong AEW Dynamite Episode 1 was in comparison to the January 4th, 2010 episode of Impact Wrestling. I not only would like to rebook AEW Dynamite Episode 1 but also show how different the roster could've been creating a truly elite experience. My only rule is that I won't take anyone from the WWE due to how tight their contracts are but I am working under the assumption that I could take Impact, MLW and ROH talents.

I want to give reasoning behind some things so I will give a note in a spoiler tag under things that I feel deserve an explanation. Hoping this can be educational and I will write it like a TV script to go the extra mile.

Australian and United States TV is different but here in Australia a 2 hour show is about 100 minutes of content and 20 minutes of commercial so I'll be going off of that method. Also, all stories that AEW originally had in place are dropped.

And here we goooo:

---

Name: AEW Dynamite Episode #1 (02.10.2019)

Location: Capital One Arena, Washington, District Of Columbia, United States Of America

Attendance: 14,129

Announcers: Ian Riccaboni (Lead Play By Play Announcer), Don Callis (Colour Commentator)

Studio Announce Team: Quinn McKay and Todd Kennelly

Backstage: Dasha Gonzalez



Spoiler: Reasoning



So, as I've said on this forum before I want AEW to sound, look and feel different from the WWE. In this circumstance JR and Schiavone are never signed instead relying on Ian Riccaboni (ROH) and Don Callis (Formerly of WWE now Impact) to be the announce team. The studio is something I came up with and would implement here, with that I've gone with Todd Kennelly and Quinn McKay because they are two very good youngish announcers. Quinn is imperative for female representation on the show.



---

Segment #1 - Opening Video (1 minute)

Description: The opening video would show footage from the first few shows in AEW's history. In this fantasy scenario there are no Joe Janella, Marko Stunt etc so this video would show moments featuring the likes of Jericho, Moxley, Omega, The Bucks, Cody etc. You all know the drill.

Segment #2 - Studio Time (2 minutes)

We cut to Quinn McKay and Todd Kennelly in a studio within the arena (Preferably a skybox overlooking the arena, how sick would that be?). They introduce us to the show, hype the card and introduce the TNT Championship which will be decided in the coming weeks on TV in a 16 man tournament with the final being hosted at Full Gear 2019. They show the bracket.

Tonight's main event will consist of former NWA World Heavyweight Champion Cody Rhodes taking on former ROH World Heavyweight Champion Jay Lethal to determine who will face Chris Jericho at Full Gear as well. The two briefly discuss this and mention Jericho will be joining them in studio later for an exclusive interview. They throw to the arena.



Spoiler: Reasoning



With this, I think it gives a more sports like approach and it gives us opportunities to get people over who can talk. It's also different to WWE which is good



Segment #3 - Opening Arena Shot (1 minute)

We cut to the arena as fireworks explode from the stage and we pan the more attractive members of the crowd. Riccaboni and Callis express their excitement and hype that we've not seen anything quite like this in decades and that tonight we have a huge main event between Cody Rhodes and Jay Lethal to determine a number one contender but right now we're kicking things off with six man tag team action.

*Segment #4 - MATCH (Kenny Omega and The Young Bucks Vs CIMA, El Lindaman and T-Hawk) (6 minutes)*

This is your typical AEW spot fest with the Dragon Gate guys taking the loss here to put over Omega and The Bucks. Kenny gets the pinfall victory over CIMA here and everyone but Kenny leaves for the backstage area as the announcers make mention that Dasha Gonzalez is going to interview Kenny.

Note: The announcers certainly would be hyping Kenny in this match as the second coming of Jesus Christ.

Segment #5 - Kenny Omega Interview (3 minutes)

Dasha and Kenny are in the ring, The Bucks have gone backstage as Dasha runs down Omega's list of accomplishments to the audience at home and finishing the hype by saying he's the best wrestler that's never been on big time American TV before. Kenny is going to be the ultimate babyface here and be humble saying he's not the best but he feels he definitely could make the top ten. Kenny is going to talk about why he's in AEW? That reason? Because he wants to face the best wrestlers in the world and AEW is the place for him to do that.

At this point NWA World Heavyweight Champion Nick Aldis jumps the rail and smashes Omega in the back of the head with the NWA World Title. He puts the boots to Omega whilst shouting about how he wanted the best in the world and now he has it but doesn't have much time before security and AEW backstage staff come charging down to ringside to get rid of him. Aldis sees them coming, hops the rail and escapes through the crowd.

*Commercial (3 minutes)*

Segment #6 - Kenny Is NOT Happy (1 minute)

We return from commercial break to the parking lot where Omega is being urged to get into the back seat of a staff members car to head to a local doctors surgery/hospital. The Bucks are here also with Kenny looking relatively dazed, The Bucks encourage Kenny to leave which he eventually does.

Segment #7 - Maxwell Jacob Friedman Video Package (3 minutes)

As Kenny leaves for a hospital to get checked for a concussion we cut back to the announcers that say one of the men participating in the TNT Title tournament in the coming weeks is Maxwell Jacob Friedman an incredibly accomplished wrestler from the New York area.

We throw to the video package where we see MJF chilling in some expensive car (I'm not really a car guy, sorry to the car enthusiasts) with three beautiful women with him. MJF explains that he's not on tonight's show but it's okay because he decided he'd just hire a cameraman of his own and tell the world just what he's all about in the limited time he's been given.

MJF explains that he was born with a silver spoon in his mouth, he's not just athletically gifted and one of the hottest prospects in all of wrestling but he's got "F*** you" money and can do whatever the hell he wants. He competes because he wants to compete, he has a trust fund, he's got a net worth of over ten million dollars and has received training from the best wrestling trainers in the world.

MJF informs the "plebs" at home that they're going to get a rare look into his home and his training regime ahead of his match next week on Dynamite. We fade and return to a wrestling ring inside a gym with MJF posters and banners surrounding the gym including a ring canvas with his face on it. We get a fun cameo from Larry Zbyszko here as MJF's trainer as MJF goes through the paces and tells the audience at home to bet on him because he's going all the way to Full Gear where he's taking the TNT Title.



Spoiler: Reasoning



Where AEW went wrong in real life is they threw guys on TV without telling the audience who they are. In this small video package we're establishing to the audience that MJF is an elite athlete but also a total rich dickhead. He's being trained by a former World Heavyweight Champion, he's got his nice car, he's got a gym dedicated to himself, he's got the beautiful women and he's the man. Who wouldn't want to see him get his ass kicked?



Segment #8 - A Mystery Man (1 minute)

After the video package we cut back to the parking lot where the announcers talk about how Kenny has left and headed to hospital with a suspected concussion. At this point a limousine pulls up in the parking lot, security guys emerge from the limousine and push the camera away as we cut back to the arena.



Spoiler: Reasoning



This is our hook for the night. Don't change the channel, don't leave early because we've got something big coming at some point and you don't want to miss it. We've established this in the first 30 minutes of the show just before people would turn over (End of quarter 2)



*Commercial (3 minutes)

Segment #9 - MATCH (Christopher Daniels Vs Eli Drake) (TNT Title Tournament Opening Round) (4 minutes)*

Nice and quick here as the two competitors wrestle for a little bit only for the much younger, stronger and quicker Eli Drake to overcome Christopher Daniels

Segment #10 - Jericho And The Limo Outside (2 minutes)

The announcers hype the mystery limousine backstage as we cut back to see AEW World Heavyweight Champion Chris Jericho strolling backstage to meet whoever is inside the limousine. Dasha Gonzalez trails behind him as security keep her at a distance. We see Jericho enter the limousine and shut the door without even getting a glimpse of anyone inside.

Jericho quickly exits, Dasha tries to get a word but Jericho simply suggests that these are old buddies of his and nothing for anyone to be concerned about. Dasha suggests that Jericho could be lying about this as Jericho rolls his eyes and walks away.

Segment #11 - Moxley Promo (2 minutes)

Moxley is on the scene to close out the first half hour of Dynamite, he talks about his upcoming singles match tonight against Sammy Guevara and how the fans should stick around because not only is he going to kick Sammy's ass but he is going to have something to say about it afterwards.



Spoiler: Reasoning



The end of the 30 minutes is why the rating always drops for Dynamite in real life. This is when people channel surf looking for something better to watch. Moxley as one of AEW's biggest stars coming out on TV, saying stick around because I have something to say and will be wrestling HOPEFULLY keeps them tuned or at least coming back later




*Commercial (3 minutes)


Segment #12 - MATCH (Michael Elgin Vs Moose) (TNT Title Tournament) (8 minutes)*

Big man match here as Michael Elgin and Moose wrestle here with a decisive victory going the way of Michael Elgin who advances to the quarter finals in 2 weeks on Dynamite #3


Segment #13 - Jericho Joins The Studio (4 minutes)

We cut back to the studio consisting of Quinn McKay and Todd Kennelly who hype up what we've seen in the first half hour, they go into in-depth analysis before inviting AEW World Heavyweight Champion Chris Jericho into the studio. Jericho saunters in the only way he can with the World Title draped over his shoulder.

They ask him some run of the mill questions about the show and Jericho puts everyone over, he says TNT Title tournament is the best tournament in wrestling and features many guys that "Very well could beat me...well lets not go that far".

Quinn asks about the limousine outside and why everything is so hush hush. Jericho smirks, takes a moment and replies "They're just friends, nothing to worry about". Before he can continue we hear a scuffle from the other side of the room and as the camera moves we see an enraged Cody trying to force his way into the room. Quinn/Todd get a microphone on Cody who is pissed off and shouting that he knew Jericho would be up to something. Jericho just inquisitively looks at him as Cody has his meltdown.

As Cody is taken from the room we manage to get a final word from him. "Jericho you son of a bitch! I knew you'd do this but I always have a plan! Make the first move! Make the FIRST MOVE!" before being thrown out of the studio.

Jericho arrogantly laughs this off as we cut back to another video package


Segment #14 - Jungle Boy Video Package (2 minutes)

This video package shows some clips of Jungle Boy and has a more relaxed approach as Ian Riccaboni speaks about Jungle's intentions in AEW. Jungle mentions the death of his father the legendary Luke Perry, he says his father urged him to get into this profession and become World Heavyweight Champion. Jungle Boy says he knows he's a fair distance away from the World Title and will need to put a whole heap of work in but he's promising right now to his father that he's bringing a World Heavyweight Title home to mum.

Jungle finishes by saying he needs to do this, he needs to be a success because he's the sole supporter of his family. We fade but not before a graphic saying "Jungle Boy is in action next week!"


*Segment #15 - MATCH (Rosemary and Thunder Rosa Vs Tenille Dashwood and Tessa Blanchard (The AEW World Women's Champion) ) (8 minutes) (3 minute commercial, picture in picture)*

Rosemary and Thunder Rosa are announced as a team whilst Dashwood and Blanchard are two singles together for the night. Shock victory here for Rosemary and Thunder as they cheat to get a victory via Rosemary misting Tenille Dashwood in the eyes.

Segment #16 - Dustin Rhodes Attacked? (2 minutes)

We cut to the back where drama is ensuing as brother of Cody and wresting legend Dustin Rhodes has been attacked backstage. Dustin is bleeding out of his forehead like crazy but doesn't know who hit him all he knows is he was jumped by more than one guy. Cody arrives on scene looking livid, Dustin apologies that he can't be in the corner but Cody says that doesn't matter he'll get the job done regardless. Cody says he's winning the main event and then coming to the hospital with Dustin.

Segment #17 - No Movement From The Limo? (1 minute)

This is simply a cut to Dasha Gonzalez who reports that nobody moved from the Jericho limo at all and whoever is inside was not responsible for the attack inside the arena.

*Segment #18 - MATCH (Jon Moxley Vs Sammy Guevara) (6 minutes)*

Moxley outwrestles Sammy here and quickly beats him in around 6 minutes. A comfortable win for the former WWE Champion here. Announcers tell us to stay tuned because after the break Moxley is going to have something to say


*Commercial (3 minutes)*


Segment #19 - Moxley Speaks (5 minutes)

Moxley cuts a passionate promo after the match putting AEW over and mentioning the young guys. He says AEW has the best young guys, the MJF's, the Jungle Boy's and even Sammy who put up a "hell of a fight". Moxley says that the competition runs deep in AEW and he wants to throw his name into title contention.

Pac interrupts and makes his way down to the ring, grabs the microphone and says that Moxley is out here kissing everyone's ass and that he doesn't care about that but he can't keep throwing himself into title contention. Pac says he's a top contender, Mox is a top contender so next week on Dynamite why don't the two wrestle 1 on 1 and see who the better man is? Pac says if he loses he'll bow out of title contention for now and if Moxley loses he can do the same thing.

Moxley of course agrees but before we can get to anything else Riccaboni has to interrupt and apologises for doing so, he's received word from Dasha who is on scene in the parking lot that something is happening backstage and they have to throw to it now.


Segment #20 - Cody EXPLODES (3 minutes)

We urgently cut to the back where Cody armed with a baseball bat is screaming at the mystery limousine security guards for them to move before he makes them move. Dasha is trying to convince Cody that nobody moved from the limousine at all but Cody is so enraged that he isn't hearing it. In an act of rage he makes his way past the security guards with the bat before making his way to the limousine and smashing the windows with it.

He smashes the back window and we see nobody is in the back seat of the limousine at all, he then smashes the passengers front window causing the only person in the limo (The driver) to run for the hills. Security manages to get control of Cody physically as we cut back to the arena.

Nobody was inside the limo.

*Segment #21 - MATCH (Dalton Castle Vs Trent W/ Orange Cassidy) (8 minutes)*

The announcers mention the winner of this match moves into the quarter finals against Eli Drake who won against Christopher Daniels earlier tonight. Dalton Castle gets his big elaborate entrance and beats Trent in what the announcers portray as an upset.

Orange Cassidy does nothing as he should.

*Commercial (3 minutes)*


Segment #22 - Nick Aldis Busy On Social Media (3 minutes)

We cut to the studio who are breaking in with some breaking news, they report that since the attack on Omega we've actually got multiple posts and even a video of Nick Aldis bragging about it on social media. We see some of the posts that are negative in tone to Omega's claim of being one of the best in the world and AEW not inviting Aldis to the arena. We then get a short video clip where Aldis says he's going to continue poking and prodding at Omega until he gets his desired response.

Segment #23 - Tenille and Tessa speak (2 minutes)

With Dasha now away from the havoc of the limousine situation we see her talk to Tenille and Tessa Blanchard. Tenille is receiving medical assistance due to the mist to the eyes so Tessa does most of the talking. Tessa says she understands the team are "crazy" but misting another professional is some bullshit. Tessa says on behalf of the duo she wants a rematch next week WITHOUT the mist. "Do yourselves a favour and fight fair" says Tessa as we cut away.

Segment #24 - An Introduction To Britt Baker (2 minutes)

We cut to another video package of someone who will be in action next week and that's Britt Baker. Britt will be going up against Kylie Rae in singles action. Britt is in full heel mode here as she has her pages of notes on Kylie Rae and begins pointing out the flaws of Kylie physically and professionally. Britt makes fun of Kylie Rae's face, comments on her teeth and says she will never be as perfect as her. "As for your ability as a wrestler? Mediocre at best"

*Segment #25 - MATCH (Caleb Konley Vs Jacob Fatu) (TNT Title Tournament Match) (4 minutes)*

Total squash here as Fatu beats the ever living shit out of Konley and defeats him. During the match we see Eddie Kingston sitting in the crowd taking notes on the match up. Fatu advances to a match with Michael Elgin in the quarter finals.

Segment #26 - Jay Lethal Comments On Tonight's Craziness (2 minutes)

We cut to Jay Lethal backstage who is asked by Dasha about what has been going on tonight. Lethal says that everything tonight has been crazy, it's a big night and shit is always going to happen but he knows that Cody's head is in the game and that he looks forward to fighting him 1 on 1 to decide a number one contender for the AEW World Heavyweight Title "Because that's what it's all about, Dasha". Lethal says this is going to be a cracker but tonight he's becoming number one contender and earning himself a PPV main event against the best wrestler in the world.

*Commercial (3 minutes)*


Segment #27 - Cody Walks (1 minute)

Cody leaves the locker room area saying to someone behind a closed door that he's the "insurance policy" and if Jericho "plays any games" he is to make himself known. Cody marches away from the door ready for the main event.


*Segment #28 - MATCH (Cody Rhodes Vs Jay Lethal) (AEW World Heavyweight Title Number 1 Contenders) (13 minutes) (Commercial picture in picture)*

These two would go all out and have a match that the audience couldn't turn away from. Lethal is one of the most underrated wrestlers in the world if you ask me and we all know Cody can lift when with a good opponent. Lethal and Cody would have one of those epic AEW matches that smarter fans like but still plenty of drama and fun for the casual fans also who we're trying to hook with tonight's program.

Cody wins after a Lethal mistake earning himself a World Heavyweight Title match at Full Gear.

Segment #29 - Aftermath and show close (5 minutes)

Cody and Lethal shake hands and put one another over as Judas hits and Jericho emerges from the backstage area with a microphone in hand. Jericho says congratulations to Cody and calls him paranoid. "You've been running around here all night acting like a complete idiot like I'm out to get you. I just wanted to see a great wrestling match between two former World Champions and I got that tonight"

Cody seems reluctant but watches on as Jericho continues by saying "Actually, I'm a god damn liar! I am out to get you, you're everything that is wrong with this business, you've convinced Tony Khan that you should be a top wrestler here, you are nothing but an enabler of nepotism!". "You thought the limo was empty? You stupid son of a bastard!"

At this point Jay Lethal hits an enziguri kick to the back of Cody's head as Jericho shouts "Come on boys, come get you some!" as Alexander Hammerstone runs down with Brian Pillman Jr. in tow. The three start putting the boots to Cody as Jericho slowly saunters to the ring before grabbing a bat from ringside. The three hold Cody up as Jericho hits him once in the ribs with the bat and shouts that Cody's insurance policy is a "pussy". "Where's your insurance policy?! Huh?!"

They line up for the finishing blow on Cody, a bat shot to the head which would no doubt send Cody the same place his brother Dustin has gone but in classic wrestling traditional the lights go dark and "Miseria Cantare" by AFI hits. No doubt the crowd would be absolutely going mental at this point and as the song picks up the lights go back on to see CM F'N PUNK in street clothes and a hoodie armed with a bat of his own

Jericho out of shock escapes to the floor and up the ramp but Punk nails Lethal right in the ribs with the bat causing him to fall to the floor but as he does this Hammerstone jumps Punk from behind and starts putting the boots to him with Pillman Jr. A broken down and destroyed Cody manages to get his second wind and help Punk as the two faces manage to get rid of the heels.

We fade with Punk and Rhodes standing tall in the ring.

---

120 mins (21 minutes commercial)

---

So, yeah, admittedly this episode is pretty overbooked but I feel like we need that drama right from the get go, we've established anything can happen (Via Aldis and Punk), we've done a good job hyping next week, we've put a heap of work into the start of the Cody/Jericho feud, TNT Championship tournament will last until the PPV and hook people, we've planted seeds for Moxley/Pac, Aldis/Kenny, Punk Vs The Inner Circle, TNT Title Tournament Final etc.

For those interested the next week would feature the following

- Close the show with CM Punk talking for the first time in almost 6 years on a wrestling show, Lethal would interrupt and we'd go into Full Gear with a Adam Page, CM Punk and Dustin Rhodes Vs Alexander Hammerstone, Brian Pillman Jr and Jay Lethal.

- MJF would of course be successful in his first match and go onto win the TNT Championship.

- Jungle Boy would be successful

- Britt Baker would be successful in her match also.

- Tessa and Tenille would get their win back.

---​


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Had a read of all of that.
Distinct lack of comedy.
And only one spot fest match?
It’s a pass from me 🤣

I’m joking, by the way. It would translate well. Good effort.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> We talked in a thread recently about how wrong AEW Dynamite Episode 1 was in comparison to the January 4th, 2010 episode of Impact Wrestling. I not only would like to rebook AEW Dynamite Episode 1 but also show how different the roster could've been creating a truly elite experience. My only rule is that I won't take anyone from the WWE due to how tight their contracts are but I am working under the assumption that I could take Impact, MLW and ROH talents.
> 
> I want to give reasoning behind some things so I will give a note in a spoiler tag under things that I feel deserve an explanation. Hoping this can be educational and I will write it like a TV script to go the extra mile.
> 
> ...


I am going to copy your format and do my own version. I enjoy being a bit more sports entertained than you I think, so it might be a bit different but I have a few similarities. We've spoken about what we would have done before but not this in depth. This was fun


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Name: AEW Dynamite Episode #1 (02.10.2019)

Location: Capital One Arena, Washington, District Of Columbia, United States Of America

Attendance: 14,129

Announcers: Tony Schiavone (Lead Play By Play Announcer), Alex ‘Goldenboy’ Mendez (Colour Commentator) Daniel Cormier (Colour Commentator)

Backstage: Joe Rogan, Dasha Gonzalez



*AEW Dark: The Pre-Show*

Every week before the show, AEW will have a panel show talking about what is happening in the week of AEW (Just like every other sport in the world does). The show goes for 30 minutes and is hosted by Jim Ross, Wade Barrett, Josh Barnett and Sam Roberts. Each week celebrities swing by to join the discussion and a dark match will be shown before Dynamite. Mike Tyson, Shaq, Stephen Amell, Macauley Culkin, the guys from Impractical Jokers, Jack Whitehall, Gabriel Iglesias, Wale, Sofia Vergara and Joe Manganiello, Joel Embiid, Action Bronson, Aaron Paul. Celebrities who love wrestling and would realistically hype the show.



This specific show is going to be an introduction to the lower card roster. With short visuals of the wrestlers standing in front of the AEW logo saying they’re “ALL ELITE”. Darby Allin, Mike Parrow, Moose, Orange Cassidy, Riho, Sammy Guevara, Trent and Wardlow are all spoken about in depth.



The wrestling match on this show is Prince Agballah (Seriously, google him right now) with Nana Osei (ROH’s Prince Nana) in his corner VS a leather jacket clad Jack Perry who has a giant Austin Draven in his corner as security. Jack Perry is running with a Hollywood gimmick.



*AEW Dynamite

Segment 1:* The show begins with a man standing at the top of the ramp, welcoming the crowd and the people watching from home and thanking them for joining AEW for the opening night of AEW Dynamite. The celebrity focus is starting massively. The man on the mic? Joe Rogan. He will have the mic all night, similarly to The Rock on Titan Games.



*Segment 2:* Opening Video. This is a video recap of the previous AEW events, hyping the big stuff they have done previously. Highlight reel stuff. Then the video skips, flashes over something dark and we hear a television static/scratch sound. Quick footage of The Elite standing in the back, ready to walk down to the ring, like they're being watched, quick flash of a black screen with “I know your anger” written and static sound again and the video starts again from where we left off.



*Segment 3: *Of course, we start the wrestling portion of the show with The Elite, led by Cody walking down to the ring. Cody, The Bucks, Omega and Hangman all have mics. Cody starts by saying “This is the last time we will ever talk about the other company, we are in a different universe. This is what professional wrestling needs, this is what professional wrestling should be.” The Bucks then talk about their passion for tag team wrestling. They say they want competition and they announce that TK has tasked them with finding the best teams in the world for the division. On the big screen they show a visual of new signings ‘Bear Country’ Bear Beefcake and Bear Bronson, ‘The Mane Event’ Ganon Jones Jr. and Duke Davis, The Von Erichs, Proud and Powerful and Butcher and the Blade. Despite all of them holding a mic, Omega and Hangman don’t get a chance to speak as Cody has the first ever AEW Dynamite match up next.



*Segment 4: *Cody VS Ricky Starks. Starks starts out cocky, disrespecting Cody throughout the match, being over the top and actually taking Cody to his limits but Cody gets the win after 10 minutes. The Elite were standing at ringside yelling out tips to Cody but he’s only listening to The Bucks. There is obviously something up, as Omega and Hangman throw their hands up in the air and walk to the back halfway through the match. Cody and the Bucks don’t even notice. After the match Cody tries to shake Starks hand but the hand is pushed away in anger. The screen flashes, a text message sound rings and the screen shows ”I know your dreams”.



*Segment 5: *MJF VS Frankie Kazarian. A quick match that ends after an eye poke from MJF, introducing his character as a cheat. He leaves a tip on Kazarians chest of $100 and laughs on his way out. Dasha follows him out of the building and he gets in a nice car and leaves straight away, telling Dasha he doesn’t talk to 4’s.



*Segment 6: *We are backstage with Cody and the Bucks again, this time talking about the talent the company has acquired already. Kenny and Hangman walk in and quietly point out to each other that it’s a conflict of interest and some EVP’s have been given more power than others. Hangman is pissed off (and a bit drunk) but Kenny admits to wanting more power and knowing exactly how to get it. He tells The Elite he needs to book a flight and leaves. Hangman says you’ll find me at a bar.



*Segment 7: *PAC VS Eli Drake. Eli Drake keeps grabbing a mic throughout the match and referring to PAC as “cruiserweight” throughout. Eli is a big mouth and knows the cruiserweight comments are getting in PAC’s head, a lot. PAC hits himself in the face, almost punishing himself, looking like an absolute lunatic. There’s fear in Eli Drakes eyes at this point and PAC snaps, beating the shit out of Drake with steel chairs. It’s almost murder at this moment and security make their way down to the ring, unable to hold him down until a doctor brings down a strait jacket and drags him away.

*HALF TIME SHOW- *Tony Khan is rich and can afford actual musicians to play his shows. One or two songs by someone like Tool, Rancid, Slipknot (band members of these bands are massive wrestling fans) would hype a crowd.

*Segment 8: *We go back to Joe Rogan who comments that this isn’t at all what he expected to happen on the first ever Dynamite. He’s not sure what he’s signed up for but feels like anything can happen on AEW Dynamite. As he says this Rikishi walks by with a giant Samoan who bumps shoulders with Rogan. Rikishi apologises as Jacob Fatu looks pissed, but he is subdued by Rikishi who tells him to relax. He doesn’t want to do something before he signs a contract. And they walk off.



*Segment 9: *The AEW Women’s Title Match. Tessa Blanchard (With Tully) VS Riho. Tessa Blanchard beats the underdog Riho with ease, after about 8 minutes. Tessa shoves Riho to the ground after the match, Tully hands her a glove and Hikaru Shida walks down the ring to check on Riho and stops staring Tessa down as they pass on the ramp. As she looks away, BAM. Tessa punches her in the back of the head with the new gloved hand. Tully rushes her away backstage.



*Segment 10: *We get a video on the screen of a clock that keeps ticking but is ticking on the same second over and over again. The ticking sound fills the arena and can’t be stopped. The background is a creepy black and white setting. The screen is then filled with a piercing red, river of liquid flowing over the screen.



*Segment 11: *Chris Jericho and a mystery partner VS The Young Bucks. Jericho gets on the mic and says he has a surprise. What’s better than one Jericho? How about two? As Alexander Hammerstone walks down to the ring, staring a hole through the Bucks. Jericho and Hammerstone get the win after a camera backstage shows Cody laying on the floor after a beating. The Bucks rush back but are attacked by Jake Hager, Marshall and Ross Von Erich who are joined by Hammerstone and Jericho. The screen again flashes “I’ve been everything you want to be”.​


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

*Thoughts*
I have posted a lot of these ideas already, but wanted to put them in a show format. I want a very sports based product. That has never meant realism to me, but the look of the show needs to feel real, serious and mean something. 

Joe Rogan has millions of fans and listeners. He's going to bring in fans.

The quotes flashing on the screen are meant to hint at CM Punk, who will begin a feud with Cody over the embarrassing offers made to him, how unprofessional the company has been and how Cody wants to be something he's not. Punk will also lead the Dark Order, as an actual Cult of Personality. The Dark Order will eventually consist of Punk, Brodie Lee, Daniels, Uno, Spears and Grayson, but ultimately Punk will always end up alone. I always thought Punk talking shit was a work so they could run with his usual anti-authority gimmick.

Hangman the next week will be sitting in a bar getting drunk with Clint Eastwood, who gives him some wise words that change Hangman into a lone wolf. He wants nothing to do with the Elite from this point onward.

Omega is going back to Japan to begin his Final Boss gimmick that I have posted about.

The clock is Killer Kross, the flowing red river is a Scarlett hint.

Jericho, Hammerstone, Hager and the Von Erichs are the new Inner Circle. They are basically wrestlings Illuminati, trying to use their power to run the show over the Elite.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Cult03 said:


> *Thoughts*
> I have posted a lot of these ideas already, but wanted to put them in a show format. I want a very sports based product. That has never meant realism to me, but the look of the show needs to feel real, serious and mean something.
> 
> Joe Rogan has millions of fans and listeners. He's going to bring in fans.
> ...


Of fucking course cm punk. Fuck I'm stupid


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> Of fucking course cm punk. Fuck I'm stupid


Who were you thinking?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Cult03 said:


> Who were you thinking?


Patrick Clark/Velveteen dream. Dream vs nightmare feud


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

Imagine if Omega was able to win the AEW title, Impact title and let's say another companies title.

In that type of situation, how would he lose the titles?


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

*Next AEW (forum) ppv*

RapShepard v The Microphone (grudge match) 

Spoiler: The Microphone seals a dramatic win with a single head shot leaving RapShepard out cold and busted open

Chip & Wood v Tony Kahn (handicap match)

Chip & Wood attire is neon pink and green inspired by a combination of New Day and TH2. TK comes out to the Million Dollar Man's theme...

Spoiler: After a lengthy bout - several essays long - Tony Kahn pulls off a lethal sequence of flippy movez and finally wins by double pin, using the weight of a suitcase full of cash to hold down both opponents for the 3 count. Classic heel shenanigans

Main event - Bdon v Cody (fight to the death)

Bdon comes out first, raging with anger. Cody's entrance lasts 2 hours and 45 minutes, by which time Bdon's anger has subsided into boredom then finally laughter - a dastardly trick by the 'prince of ego'

Spoiler: they make up and hug in the middle of the ring. It's an epic, feel-good moment to end the show. As the credits roll they are joined by Best Friends and Orange Cassidy for a huuuuge group hug 😍​


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm not putting Tony Khan over and @The Wood wouldn't either.

Using my creative control, brutha


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm not putting Tony Khan over and @The Wood wouldn't either.
> 
> Using my creative control, brutha


Thanks for the warning - I'll have to resort to the "screwjob" MO and whisper in the ref's ear before hand. The heat will be off the shart


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm not putting Tony Khan over and @The Wood wouldn't either.
> 
> Using my creative control, brutha


This mofo suggested I hug it out with Cody Prison Bitch Tattoo Reject rHHHodes!!! How do you think _I_ feel!?!? Lmao


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> *Segment 3: *Of course, we start the wrestling portion of the show with The Elite, led by Cody walking down to the ring. Cody, The Bucks, Omega and Hangman all have mics. Cody starts by saying “This is the last time we will ever talk about the other company, we are in a different universe. This is what professional wrestling needs, this is what professional wrestling should be.” The Bucks then talk about their passion for tag team wrestling. They say they want competition and they announce that TK has tasked them with finding the best teams in the world for the division. On the big screen they show a visual of new signings ‘Bear Country’ Bear Beefcake and Bear Bronson, ‘The Mane Event’ Ganon Jones Jr. and Duke Davis, The Von Erichs, Proud and Powerful and Butcher and the Blade. *Despite all of them holding a mic, Omega and Hangman don’t get a chance to speak as Cody has the first ever AEW Dynamite match up next.*


This isn’t fantasy. I feel like I’ve watched this episode for nearly 60 weeks. Lmao


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> This isn’t fantasy. I feel like I’ve watched this episode for nearly 60 weeks. Lmao


You definitely have been, but I am building to the rest of the Elite being pissed at Cody and the Bucks taking up so much air time and if Kenny is going to be treated as an afterthought he won't be sitting in the wings for an entire year before getting that Final Boss push.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jirasic Express vs Young Bucks

Young Bucks win! 

Luchasaurus turns heel and destroys Jungle Boy and Marco Stunt.

AEW womens championship match

Billie Kay vs Shida

Billie Kay wins the AEW womens championship! 

Britt Baker vs mystery opponent...

Its Becky Lynch!! Becky Lynch defeats Britt Baker!

Jon Moxley vs Shawn Spears 

Moxley wins in under 5 seconds! Then beats down Shawn Spears with a chair 

The Inner Circle beats down Tully, Shawn Spears and FTR backstage with chairs.. this is the last you see of those jobbers btw because they are fired.

Inner Circle celebrates taking out the trash with a bubbly party 

Kenny Omega vs a debuting Tyler Black! 

Winner.. Draw.. we are taking this to the ppv 

I booked this show based off a idea of a few top stars jumping ship.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I’m fantasy booking a two-night AEW vs Impact event:

Tuesday on IMPACT
AEW vs Impact #1: Sammy Guevara vs Chris Bey (Bey wins)
James Storm promo interrupted by Dark Order, who issue a challenge for later in the show
Impact match: Eddie Edwards vs Eric Young (EY wins)
Sami Callihan promo: issues a challenge to Jon Moxley
Impact Match: Emma vs Rosemary (Rosemary wins with help from Allie)
AEW vs Impact #2: The North vs FTR (FTR wins)
AEW vs Impact #3: Evil Uno & Stu Grayson vs James Storm and Hangman Page (Beer Beer wins)
Impact World Title Match: Rich Swann vs Moose (Swann wins)
Kenny Omega comes out and challenges Swann to a future title vs title match 

Wednesday on DYNAMITE
AEW vs Impact #4: Darby Allin vs TJ Perkins (Darby wins)
In-ring confrontation between Young Bucks and MCMG
Taped promo: Moxley accepts Sami Callihan’s challenge 
AEW vs Impact #5: Hikaru Shida vs Deonna Purazzo vs Serena Deeb (Deeb wins)
Britt Baker’s Waiting Room: featuring Taz and Tommy Dreamer
AEW Match: Ricky Starks vs Jungle Boy (Starks wins via interference from Hobbs)
AEW vs Impact #6: Lance Archer vs Madman Fulton (Archer wins)
In-ring confrontation between Sting and Inner Circle (sets up future Blood & Guts Match)
AEW vs Impact #7: Young Bucks vs MCMG (Machine Guns win)
Cody Rhodes comes out and issues an open challenge to anyone from Impact. Instead, Nick Aldis appears from the back with Kamille and sets up a future match.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Being that everyone knows I fucking despise Cody rHHHodes, I am going to offer ONE suggestion:

Cody being involved in the Sting angle, knowing he was a Sting mark like myself growing up: Cody needs to use Sting as the reason for him turning heel. Give it a proper feud, let Cody work a slower more methodical match opposite Sting, and have Sting go over Cody rHHHodes.

Cody, you are a selfish prick. A Midcard selfish prick that seems like he was touched wrongly by Hunter and Vince, but if you’re going to make this entire goddamn Sting angle about you, let the Stinger go over you. Truly go over you. No going out on his back BS. Do the job that Hunter should have, differentiate yourself.


----------



## HawkyAEW (Dec 7, 2020)

This is not so much a booking of a story-line but i would love it if AEW got rid of back stage interviews as they rarely give much into characters and most are fairly forgettable 

I would switch them with 5 minute sit down segments with a legend wrestler (has to be a wrestler..sorry JR and Tony) 
for example having Sting having a sit down with MJF "podcast style" where the legand asks the heel about his bs actions and challenges or sympathizes as a legend has been a good baby face and heel in he past so the bias isn't there. Doing this will advance story lines more clearly it would answer questions the fans should have and gives insight into the character the wrestler is portraying. and gives a wrestler a chance to add depth to the character.

I know 5 minutes is a long time for TV but we get a approximately 5 minutes of backstage interviews which mostly contribute nothing unless theres an attack on the interviewee maybe do one every 2 weeks.

This obviously isn,t re inveting the wheel but lets compare when tony spoken to FTR in that sit down when they joined vs the backstage interview/promo when they vowed to win the titles back there is such a huge difference.


----------



## HawkyAEW (Dec 7, 2020)

HawkyAEW said:


> This is not so much a booking of a story-line but i would love it if AEW got rid of back stage interviews as they rarely give much into characters and most are fairly forgettable
> 
> I would switch them with 5 minute sit down segments with a legend wrestler (has to be a wrestler..sorry JR and Tony)
> for example having Sting having a sit down with MJF "podcast style" where the legand asks the heel about his bs actions and challenges or sympathizes as a legend has been a good baby face and heel in he past so the bias isn't there. Doing this will advance story lines more clearly it would answer questions the fans should have and gives insight into the character the wrestler is portraying. and gives a wrestler a chance to add depth to the character.
> ...


AEW has already done it well why are we not we seeing more of these


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm going to do a rewrite of this Wednesday's card. If this wouldn't get them 1 million viewers. nothing will.

Q1: Kenny Omega is shown arriving earlier in the afternoon just before the show. The Dynamite video package runs, and we open in the arena with commentary. Commentary tells us that they have been informed that the promoted card for the night has been trashed.

Sting comes out and begins a promo. He says that when Tony Khan reached out to him, he turned him down. Not because he didn't want to come back to TNT-- to the house that Sting built. He turned him down because he saw an asylum run by the inmates. He had seen this before in WCW. Sting says he made an offer to Khan. Sting would return to TNT and wrestle with AEW, but he was going to be in control. He continues, "So, I'm here, and I've been watching, studying the players on the board. And now I'm going to change up the game. I regret to inform all of those at home that wanted to see 13 men cluster up like coils, stand there in a huddle, friends and foes together, side-by-side, to catch some leaping idiot going over the top who never wins with this move so fans can chant "Holy shit"-- that shit ain't happening tonight. The promoted card is no more. But don’t worry Kenny Omega fans, we will still have the new world champion in action-- and I promise, it will be the main event."

Kenny Omega comes out with Don Callis. Kenny says that Sting can't step on his open challenges. Sting says he already has. Sting says the main event will be Omega, Cage and Starks vs Sting and two partners of his choosing.

Sting says, "Lace up your boots and tape your wrists. We're having a wrestling match tonight, champ. You get to show me first-hand how you're the greatest in the world tonight at that five star, 45 minute match. I guess there won't be a lot of room left on the card outside of it."

After commercial, JR and Schiavone run down the new card for the night. The new card is SCU vs Inner Circle (this will be a continuing feud and will build to the one-on-one between Jericho and Daniels at PPV), Shida and Best Friends vs BBB, Miro vs Adam Page vs Matt Hardy, Darby Allin vs Fenix, and Wheeler vs Pillman vs Quen vs Evans.

Match 1 (10 minutes)- Shida and Best Friends vs BBB

Q2: Match 1 finishes.

Commentary question repeatedly who Sting will pick.

Match 2 (10 minutes)- Wheeler vs Pillman vs Evans vs Quen
After the match, FTR come face to face with the Young Bucks.

Q3: Match 3 (13 minutes)- Jericho, Hager and Wardlow vs SCU

Q4: Match 4 (10 minutes)- Miro vs Adam Page vs Matt Hardy
Commentary tell us that Sting will have a big announcement next week concerning a new world championship in AEW (it will be a flightweight title).

Q5: Match 5 (15 minutes)- Allin vs Fenix. Commentary inform us that the winner (Allin) will face Warhorse next week.

Q6: Main event- Omega, Starks and Cage vs Sting, Cody and Mox
There is continuous friction between Starks/Cage and Omega in the corner.

Q7: Main event continues

Q8: Main event concludes- Cody gets the hot tag and then blasts Mox from behind, tags himself back out and walks out on the match. Omega gets the pin on Mox.
After the match, Omega is going to hit Sting with the v-trigger, but Rich Swann's music hits and the Impact world heavyweight champion comes out for the save.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Mister Sinister said:


> I'm going to do a rewrite of this Wednesday's card. If this wouldn't get them 1 million viewers. nothing will.
> 
> Q1: Kenny Omega is shown arriving earlier in the afternoon just before the show. The Dynamite video package runs, and we open in the arena with commentary. Commentary tells us that they have been informed that the promoted card for the night has been trashed.
> 
> ...


Shot your load bro. Three to four weeks content in one Episode.

Drag it out and you get more from it


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I cut straight to it with the Sting match, Cody turn and Rich Swann invasion, lol.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Get luchasauras on the card - we need more Jurassic representation


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I'm booking tomorow nights show 


Opener

Show opens with Omega coming to the ring in a suit, and no tie. For controversy. Challenges Cage for the FTW title for his collection. It will be the main event. Bet your ass you know where this is leading tonight. 

Commercial time. Cheese sticks commercials. Food stamps commercials and a play station 1 commercial, since we are wrestling fans. 

We return to the show and out come Hangman Adam Page riding Uno like a horse. Hangman decides to not join the Dark Order and does his clothesline finisher on Uno. 

Commercial two. Turns out someone from here paid for that black screen that just flashes "Tell em @bdon" over and over for 5 minutes. 

We return to the ring and Sting returns. He says he wants a tune up match for Darby, and out comes Cody. Cody looks like he's about to win until Shaq appears and hits him from behind, allowing Sting to win. A loud scream of "fuck you Cody" is heard coming from far away. 

Commercial. Same stuff as before. 

Womens match next. Lol

Main event time. Omega is about to beat Cage, but gets hit with some long term storytelling when Page comes out and attacks him causing a dq. Dark order comes out and attacks Page, but then Cody comes out and starts a feud with the dark order by beating them all up again. Tazz comes out with Starks and Hobbs and they start beating up Cody until Sting comes out to help Cody. Sting looks overwhelmed until Cody attacks them from behind and they run away, saving Sting who came out originally to save Cody. Sting gives his bat to Cody as a sign that he is passing the torch, but then out of nowhere Kingston comes out and screams in the mic by the commentators that his family still has beef with Pac and Archer as the show is ending. The end.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> Commercial two. Turns out someone from here paid for that black screen that just flashes "Tell em @bdon" over and over for 5 minutes.


You guyyyyyyyys. 😍😍😍


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Oh, and fuck the rest of your show, @Klitschko . That shit is a rerun from 2/3 of the episodes.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

bdon said:


> Oh, and fuck the rest of your show, @Klitschko . That shit is a rerun from 2/3 of the episodes.


Yea but Kenny in a suit bro.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> Yea but Kenny in a suit bro.


Be careful. Someone will cry you’re baiting.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Anyone who wants to discuss fashion with cult can take it up in rants otherwise shut the fuck up about Kenny in a suit.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> Anyone who wants to discuss fashion with cult can take it up in rants otherwise shut the fuck up about Kenny in a suit.


Fashion was never the point but these guys are attempting to spin it because they can't argue the actual point. It's pretty simple, Omega needs to find a look that suits him and stick to it.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Klitschko said:


> but then out of nowhere Kingston comes out and screams in the mic by the commentators that his family still has beef with Pac and Archer as the show is ending.


this got a pop outta me

Also I wouldnt hate to see a ps1 commercial but I'm stupid and poor so



Cult03 said:


> Fashion was never the point but these guys are attempting to spin it because they can't argue the actual point. It's pretty simple, Omega needs to find a look that suits him and stick to it.


Kenny wants to be Don Johnson so bad


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> I'm booking tomorow nights show
> 
> 
> Opener
> ...


It amazes me how fans on a message board can write better shows than AEW and their creative team.

Also, wrestling fans couldn't afford PS1 games. Some of them are collectors items now and worth bank.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> Fashion was never the point but these guys are attempting to spin it because they can't argue the actual point. It's pretty simple, Omega needs to find a look that suits him and stick to it.


I actually get your reasoning as to why it makes him look like a bigger star. I was just busting your balls a bit. I joke around the same with Bdon too.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

They pulled the trigger on the Swann/Omega angle on Impact instead of Dynamite. And AEW still have no program for Omega.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mister Sinister said:


> They pulled the trigger on the Swann/Omega angle on Impact instead of Dynamite. And AEW still have no program for Omega.


If you watched the Impact angle, then I am sure you can see why there is hope that this is actually going to be something that blows up further. I think the Rich Swann “kick off” is just the beginning of a much larger set of events.

No doubt Kenny and The Good Brothers actually name-dropping the Bullet Club and stating “4 life” was by design coming only days after Tama Tonga says if you ain’t Bullet Club in 2020, you’re not BC.


Edit: And Cody rHHHodes is going to suddenly want to associate with the Elite again, because he’s a self-serving prick.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

bdon said:


> If you watched the Impact angle, then I am sure you can see why there is hope that this is actually going to be something that blows up further. I think the Rich Swann “kick off” is just the beginning of a much larger set of events.
> 
> No doubt Kenny and The Good Brothers actually name-dropping the Bullet Club and stating “4 life” was by design coming only days after Tama Tonga says if you ain’t Bullet Club in 2020, you’re not BC.
> 
> ...


IMO...

Bullet Club Reunion 2021 is better than Four Horsemen Revival 2021


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

WWE has the better variation of the Bullet Club with Styles, Balor and Cole.

Kenny, The Bucks, Cody and Hangman aren't a good choice. And any variation of the 4 Horsemen they decide to go with would be a waste as well.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> WWE has the better variation of the Bullet Club with Styles, Balor and Cole.
> 
> Kenny, The Bucks, Cody and Hangman aren't a good choice. And any variation of the 4 Horsemen they decide to go with would be a waste as well.


You’re right but I don’t see them letting Styles go, hence why he’s back in the main event plus the signed a new deal not too long ago right? Balor is 50/50 I’d say but I’m sure he’d jump to be a part of the group he stated. No idea when his contract is up either. 

Cole is the only one I could see leaving anytime soon but he wasn’t a “major” part of the BC.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Klitschko said:


> Sting gives his bat to Cody as a sign that he is passing the torch, *but then out of nowhere Kingston comes out and screams in the mic by the commentators that his family still has beef with Pac and Archer as the show is ending. The end.*


 Will he be shown on cam?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> Yea but Kenny in a suit bro.


I’m glad you knew I was joking about the “fuck the rest of your show.” I said it hoping it wouldn’t get lost in translation.

And I totally forgot to give credit on the nice touch of Kingston going into business for himself at the end there. Hah


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Will he be shown on cam?


Tune in next week for more? We got some huge surprises lined up next weeks show that will change the balance of power in the wrestling world.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> Tune in next week for more? We got some huge surprises lined up next weeks show that will change the balance of power in the wrestling world.


Carlito, come on downnnn!


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I was about to write a big show for this week, but realized that last week I had a title match, Stings first match, and a lot of AEW's biggest stars on the show, so I have to book everything again for this week so my lesser talent can get shown. This week we will see Marko Stunt vs VSK, Angelico vs Shawn Spears, Chaos Theory vs Janella and Kiss, and in our main event will be Blade vs Scorpio Sky. The balance of power in the wrestling world is about to shift. Tune in guys.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Just looked through and read some of the pages in this thread


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Just looked through and read some of the pages in this thread


You clearly didn't read the op did you?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> You clearly didn't read the op did you?


I did and I saw the words 'creativity'


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Erik. said:


> I did and I saw the words 'creativity'


If you don't like fantasy booking why even click the thread? It's for fun. Creative writing.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> If you don't like fantasy booking why even click the thread? It's for fun. Creative writing.


I love fantasy booking when it's done well, sure.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Erik. said:


> I love fantasy booking when it's done well, sure.


Why attack people for writing fantasy booking dude?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Why attack people for writing fantasy booking dude?


Hold on.

Who have I attacked?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Hold on.
> 
> Who have I attacked?


No one in particular. But mocking peoples "creativity" goes against the spirit and whole point of this thread. Its gonna antagonise someone. This threads meant to be the one place where the fans and critics can get along.

So I'm just trying to figure out the problem. I clearly stated in the first post be constructive cause it takes effort to do this stuff. Its the same rules as other be the booker sections.

So is there anyones effort in particular you want to single out as not being creative enough? Or is it going to be a general you're all amateurs thing?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I'd argue being deliberately vague is an attack on everyone. He could mean Klitch he could mean Bdon


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Continuing what I started-- I will not get all I planned into one follow up episode. A lot needs to be built for a real televised PPV event on January 27.

Q1: We open with a recap from the previous week's main event. Mox comes to the ring and demands Cody face him. Cody comes out on the stage, but doesn't get in the ring. Starks comes out and bombs Mox with a blind shot. Cody enters the ring and hits Starks.

Sting comes out and says "We will have a little dysfunctional tag action tonight, playas. It's going to be Cody and Starks vs Mox and partner of his choice.”

Team FTW comes out. Sting says, "Taz, it’s been a while. It's good that you're here, Cage. I have a gift for you. You have been wanting AEW to recognize that title, and Tony Khan has agreed to do it. The FTW title, being the last remaining artifact of ECW—the only possible vehicle left to represent the ECW world heavyweight championship—that belt is going to be recognized as the open weight, no holds barred world title. But it comes with some different rules—there is no pinfall, victory is had by submission or KO only, and there will be no rope breaks for submissions. For those watching at home, that is not AEW’s big announcement for the night. I’ve selected a couple of other wrestlers for that presentation. Stay tuned.”

Sting leaves and we go to commercial.

After commercial, commentary runs down the promoted card for the night: Allin vs Warhorse, Cody/Starks vs Mox/TBD, FTR vs Private Party, Baker vs Anna Jay vs Rosa, Blade w/Bunny vs Trent w/Shida ringside, and we will hear from Kenny Omega about Rich Swann at the end of the show, but first, Miro has an open challenge in the first match.

Match 1 (4 minutes): Miro open challenge. Miro comes out in his new gear, red MMA gloves, tiger print MMA trunks, red tape on his feet and a gold mouthpiece with vampire teeth. He lays down the open challenge, and out comes Santana. Miro smashes Santana in short order as if he were the mirrorverse Goldberg. Miro issues the open challenge again for next week.

Q2: Match 2 (10 minutes): Baker vs Anna Jay vs Rosa

Backstage, FTR cut a promo on the Young Bucks and say they are coming back for the belts.

Q3: Match 3 (10 minutes): FTR vs Private Party

After the match, Matt Hardy punishes Private Party, and Adam Page comes out to hit the lariat on Hardy.

Q4: Match 4 (10 minutes): Trent w/Shida vs Blade w/Bunny

Backstage, Kenny Omega and Don Callis arrive. Rich Swann comes out of nowhere and attacks Omega. There is a short brawl and the men are separated.


Q5: Match 5 (15-20 minutes) Cody and Starks vs Mox and PAC—After the match, PAC crosses paths with Sting and there is a long stare down.

Q6: Chris Jericho and Dean Malenko come to the ring. Malenko holds a large black brief case. Jericho talks about the history of cruiserweight wrestling on Nitro, and then he says that AEW is going to introduce a new title, and a champion will be crowned on January 27. Malenko opens the case and pulls out the flightweight world championship and says it has a weight limit of 185lb. Jericho says that there will be an 8-man tournament to crown the champion beginning next week.

The brackets are: Sky vs Sabian, Daniels vs Sammy G, Jungle Boy v Fenix, and OC vs Sydal. This leads to Sky vs Daniels (with interference from the Inner Circle), Fenix vs OC, and finally Sky vs Fenix on January 27.

Jericho then goes into business for the Inner Circle and says, “You know who the winner won’t be? The winner won’t be one of those SCU punks—it certainly won’t be The Fallen Angel, Christopher Daniels.”

Out comes SCU. Everything devolves into a brawl with the Inner Circle.

Malenko gets pissed, elbows Jericho’s knee from behind and puts Jericho in a Boston Crab until Hager blasts the legend.

Q7: Commentary tell the audience that the January 6 episode will feature Sting vs PAC.

TNT title match (15-20 minutes): Allin vs Warhorse (Sting watching from the nosebleed section)-- Allin retains with the coffin drop. After the match, Lance Archer comes out and claps. We cut to Sting’s reaction and back to Jake’s evil smile.

Q8: Omega closes the show with the promo on Rich Swann. There is a brawl, but Swann gets jumped by The Good Brothers.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Eh, I'll give it a go. This is in no particular order and not entirely thought out. Just thought it'd be for fun and personally what I'd like to see.


*How I'd Book 2021*

1) Have a trios tournament with Death Triangle going over.

2) Reignite a Sammy vs Darby feud, but this time for the TNT title (their match wasn't given enough time). Sammy goes over.

3) Have a Pac vs Archer feud (I don't care who goes over, I just need this).

4) Have the Moxley vs Omega feud continue when Moxley returns. This should continue for months leading up to a ppv match. Moxley chases him through several promotions during the buildup for their match.

5) Build up Dark Order and make them a more serious threat of a faction when Brodie Lee returns. The reason for them losing so much right now could be due to the absence of Brodie Lee. They don't need to win every match, but I'm tired of seeing them lose constantly. This group has potential whether people want to believe it or not.

6) Hangman vs Brodie Lee. If Hangman loses, he joins Dark Order. Have him lose the first match and then set up a stipulation for their second eventual match where Hangman goes over and earns his freedom.

7) The first ever Blood & Guts match. Young Bucks, Hangman, Cody, and Moxley vs Omega, Good Brothers, Sami Callihan, and ??? (Idk TNA that well). This should happen either before Hangman joins Dark Order or after he is no longer with them. Not during. Omega's team wins.

8) Santana & Ortiz go on a winning streak and beat YB for tag titles.

9) Inner Circle turns face (except MJF). It could work and with all the heels, a face faction that the fans can get behind will help even out the roster. Too many heels atm imo.

10) Sting becomes an enforcer/manager figure for Darby's matches.

11) Darby Allin beats Brian Cage (Another moment I just desperately want to happen).

12) Hangman goes on a winning streak after leaving Dark Order and earns a shot for Omega's AEW title (at this time, Omega's become Thanos with a bunch of other promotions titles). Hangman goes over.

13) Lance Archer and Jake the Snake get more Dynamite time and proper feuds (face, heel, vs whoever I don't care).

14) Darby vs Orange Cassidy (doesn't have to be a feud, but the match could be interesting due to their different unique styles).

15) El Generico debuts.

16) Mox turns heel? As bad as I want to see a heel run, it has to be at the right time when there's not so many heels. 2021 may not be the best time for this depending.

17) Face Jericho vs Heel Matt Hardy in a Deletion match. Jericho goes over.

18) Heel Jericho vs Sting. I don't think Sting should wrestle necessarily, but it could be a cinematic match of sorts. This may be the last chance to get a first ever match between these two legends in some capacity. The buildup could be Sting taking out Inner Circle members every week and terrorizing them kind of like he did with the NWO. This could be prior to the Inner Circle's face turn.

19) MJF vs Sammy. Loser leaves Inner Circle. MJF goes over. After the Inner Circle's had a face run for a little bit.

20) A total revamp of the W/L records system. I like how it makes certain talent look more dominant than others, but the fact that so many people can get title shots whenever and the #1 guy isn't automatically in line to face the champion at the next PPV makes it feel fundamentally useless right now. Maybe have it to where the #1 earns an automatic spot in a contendership match (meaning the guy who's currently feuding with the champion needs to beat the #1 person on the rankings to get a shot). Or have it more based around the TNT title. Idk. Something needs to change with it though.

21) Gimmick matches for the FTW title. This title needs to be defended more. It was ok at first, but to constantly have it on the show and never have it defended or recognized is dumb. It should only be allowed to be defended in gimmick matches like a Street Fight or Parking Lot Brawl. Lance Archer going over Brian Cage for the title would be dope. Eventually get guys like Brodie Lee, Hager, Wardlow, and Luchasaurus fighting for it too would help legitimize it.

22) Cody continues his egomaniac 'character' and turns heel. Again, has to be the right time. May not happen in 2021, but it needs to happen.

23) Eddie Kingston wins TNT title (from Sammy?).

24) Eddie Kingston vs Orange Cassidy feud. Eddie could bring an even more serious side out of Orange than Jericho did. The guy who takes wrestling too seriously vs the guy who doesn't. Potentially, it could tell a really great story. Best Friends could fight Butcher and Blade during this time. Eddie goes over.

25) A proper Moxley vs Pac feud. There's unfinished business there. Especially since their last encounter ended in a draw.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

In response to @JasmineAEW game thread.

So I'm just going to do an abbreviated version since I'm lazy.

Continuing the current storyline, I'd have Sammy continue to be frustrated by MJF and his antics. Each week leading up to Revolution will consist of things slightly getting worse and worse. At the PPV I'd have Jericho force MJF and Sammy to tag-team against Wardlow and Jake Hager in an Inner Circle 'put your differences aside' style of match. In the match, you can have a lot of dissension between both teams. I'd have Sammy take the pin after MJF refuses to get into the match at all by feigning an injury each time Sammy goes to tag. Afterwards, Sammy can attack MJF with Wardlow and Jake breaking them apart. Marko Stunt comes out and eats an F10 from Wardlow for good measure.

Leading up to the next PPV, which I think is Double or Nothing, I'd build towards a singles match between MJF and Sammy. I'd keep Sammy true to his word and have him leave the IC because of MJF. Jericho and the others can be distraught at this and constantly try to get Sammy back whilst MJF talks shit about Sammy. Jericho and make the stipulation that whoever wins gets to stay in the IC. I'd hammer home that MJF is REALLY pushing the fact that Sammy is a backstabber and betrayed them, blah blah blah. At the PPV Sammy and MJF can have a 20m match with all of the IC outside to watch, the climax of which is that MJF grabs his Dynamite Ring after the ref is knocked out somehow, but he is stopped by Jericho and the rest of the IC. Jericho then grabs the ring and punches Sammy in the face, handing the win to MJF. The reason can be that he bought into the crap MJF was selling, or he simply saw more value in Sammy. The rest of the IC goes with Jericho as well.

The story then shifts to Sammy vs Jericho at All Out. Protege vs Mentor in a normal match. Leading up to this I'd have Sammy attacking Jericho whenever he can and cutting heated promos. The same can come from Jericho and the IC. Just for good measure, have Jericho beat the fuck out of Marko Stunt because why not. It makes Jericho look like scum beating up a child and it feeds into Jericho's ego. During all of this, you can also tell the story of Sammy not having any friends because of his days with the IC, so it's him alone vs the entire IC. At All Out, Jericho will pick up the win due to the IC getting involved.

This will lead to an irate Sammy calling out Jericho, calling him a bitch and all that jazz for hiding behind his goons, and basically hammers home to the IC that that's all that they are to Jericho. Sammy can challenge Jericho to a cage match with the stipulation that if the IC gets involved then Jericho automatically loses the match. On paper, I'd have this match be BRUTAL. A lot of ruthless and emotional wrestling, but I'm not sure if Jericho could handle that in his current state. I would want it to be a beating from both guys. The end of the match will involve PnP coming down as Jericho calls them off because he doesn't want to lose the match. This distraction leads to Sammy hitting Jericho with a big move (I think he has a reverse DVD/gts kind of variation, right?) and picking up the win. As the cage rises PnP comes in and stares down Sammy. As Jericho gets to his feet they grab him and hit their finisher on him. Out comes the rest of the IC to fight them off. During the scuffle, I'd have Wardlow pick up Sammy on his shoulders. MJF gets angry at Wardlow for.. something, idk yet. MJF slaps Wardlow twice. This sets Wardlow off and he goes ballistic on MJF. Sammy, PnP, and Wardlow stand over the others solidifying a face turn for the others after realizing Sammy was right.

You can either have two IC groups, one face and one heel, or you can have the faces go their separate ways. PnP goes for the tag titles, Wardlow starts a heated feud with MJF, and Sammy can go for the TNT title. I would also have Sammy build up muscle during this run so maybe he would look more like a main eventer by the time he ends the feud with Jericho.

I'd then have Marko Stunt come out for his revenge and pin all of them clean one by one in a gauntlet match. Jungle Boy and Luchasauras then get on the mic and say that Marko is superior and the rightful world champ. Look out Omega (or whoever is champ by then).

Anyways, that's a very brief version that I didn't check so sorry if there are massive holes or errors, lol.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Lorromire said:


> In response to @JasmineAEW game thread.
> 
> So I'm just going to do an abbreviated version since I'm lazy.
> 
> ...


Very well done! I can see most of that actually happening!


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

@JasmineAEW there is no way in hell for me to write 1000 words to fictionally book a wrestler on the internet 
i will lose interest after 50 words 
so i'll just keep it simple
it's not really booking, it's just what i wish to see

for a few weeks i want to see some kind of competition between Wardlow and Jake Hager
i want them to have singles matches every week
if Wardlow is having a match then Jake Hager will be watching from the outside or commentary, and vice versa
and every week they try to destroy their opponents more, to show that they are more dominant than the other one
add to that some altercations between them backstage
where MJF takes Wardlow's side, and Chris Jericho takes Jake Hager's side
i think this can build to a very interesting PPV match
to determine who's the more dominant force in the inner circle


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

VIP86 said:


> @JasmineAEW there is no way in hell for me to write 1000 words to fictionally book a wrestler on the internet
> i will lose interest after 50 words
> so i'll just keep it simple
> it's not really booking, it's just what i wish to see
> ...


Would one side be more heeling than the other?


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

JasmineAEW said:


> Would one side be more heeling than the other?


Jake Hager is undefeated in MMA, so maybe he can be condescending towards Wardlow
the younger physically impressive but less experienced fighter


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

VIP86 said:


> Jake Hager is undefeated in MMA, so maybe he can be condescending towards Wardlow
> the younger physically impressive but less experienced fighter


I like it!


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

@JasmineAEW , Booking Ricky Starks for 2021.

Jan-Feb: Cody, Sting & Darby Allin

Starks and Cody face off against each other twice on Dynamite, once in January, and again on the Revolution go home show. They each get a win a piece. He also has a face off against Sting, in an effort to make himself look like the biggest star of Team Taz.

At Revolution, Ricky Starks defeats Darby Allin for the TNT title in a 2 out of 3 falls match. Starks wins the first fall by pin, while Allin wins the second fall by submission. Allin goes for the Coffin Drop to win the third fall, only for him to be caught and rolled up by Starks for the 3.

Mar- Scorpio Sky & Young Bucks

Starks gets embroiled in a short lived TNT title feud with Scorpio Sky that lasts 3 weeks tops, and manages to get Sky DQed for using a foreign object in the match, even though Starks brought it in the ring to begin with. He also attempt to go for the tag belts against the Young Bucks by teaming with Cage at the Blood & Guts tv special, but the effort falls short. 

Later on in the show, he interferes in the 5 vs 5 Match Beyond featuring The Nightmare Family against the now-MJF led Inner Circle. Near the end of the match, Starks slams the cage door into Cody’s head, allowing MJF to lock in Salt of the Earth and gain a victory for his team. Starks cuts a promo afterwards how The Nightmare Family should have been facing Team Taz instead of Inner Circle at Blood & Guts to settle their differences. But Team Taz were blocked on a technicality of not having enough members for the match, and the recent addition of Leyla Hirsch to Team Taz didn’t count as AEW does not do intergender wrestling.

Apr-May - Lucha Bros

Attention is drawn to the Lucha Bros, when Fenix defeats Ricky Starks for the TNT title in a shock upset on Dynamite. This ends up bringing in Team Taz to face the Lucha Bros. PAC attempts to help his Death Triangle allies, but gets put on the shelf by Cage and Hobbs. After Fenix successfully defends against Sonny Kiss on an episode of Dynamite, Team Taz rushes the ring, looking to do damage to Fenix, only to be run off by Penta El 0M and a returning Cody.

On Dynamite, Team Taz manages to defeat the Lucha Bros and Cody when Hobbs makes Cody pass out to a bearhug that injures his ribs, which will force Cody to miss DoN. Starks throws out an open challenge for the Lucha Bros to find someone else to team with them. to face them at DoN. On the go home show to DoN, Penta defeats Starks after miscommunication involving Cage and Starks.

At DoN, the Lucha Bros tease their partner is Laredo Kid – his first appearance in AEW in 2 years – but then they actually bring out Lance Archer! Starks gets the pin on Fenix, enabling him to challenge for the TNT title on Dynamite, which he wins back. Just before the main event of DoN, as Team Taz are loading their luggage into their car, Cage and Hobbs are ambushed by Cody, who is wielding a crutch. Starks manages to hit Cody with a sucker punch, before Team Taz gets away.

Jun-Jul – Angelico & Trios tournament

As Ricky Starks cuts a promo in the ring, declaring himself to be the “best damn TNT champion there ever was” to a chorus of boos, Angelico and Jack Evans make their way onto the stage. Angelico points out that despite his vast in ring experience worldwide and decent W/L record in 2021, he had been overlooked for a TNT title shot for months. He demands a title shot at Fight for the Fallen, which Starks accepts.

At the June tv special (Fight for the Fallen, Night 1; Night 2 being held the first week of July), Starks faces Angelico, and despite Angelico’s best attempts to submit him, Starks comes away with the win. The effort impresses Taz enough to recruit Angelico and offer a spot on Team Taz, on the condition that he drops Jack Evans, who hasn’t had a singles win in months and his most recent defeat being to Luthor. Angelico refuses to take his offer, as Evans is his lifelong friend and tag partner. Only to be backstabbed by Evans, who want to start winning again and looks to Team Taz for guidance.

In a Trios tournament special on Youtube in mid-July, Team Taz (Cage/Hobbs/Starks) almost wins the tournament (with assists by Evans), but are upset by Jurassic Express when Jungle Boy pins Starks, allow them to be awarded the medals. This sets up a TNT title defense between Starks and Jungle Boy in a couple of weeks on Dynamite. Taz accuses Starks of acting too cocky as of late, hence why they lost the tournament.

Aug – Jungle Boy & PAC

During his defense against Jungle Boy, a PAC vignette comes on the tron, warning Starks that they have unfinished business and he will be back next week on Dynamite. The distraction almost costs him the match against Jungle Boy, but Starks managed to get a cheap win via low blow behind the ref’s back to save his title.

PAC returns, aiming to get even with Team Taz. At All Out, PAC defeats Ricky Starks for the TNT title, but the decision gets reversed after PAC refuses to release the Brutalizer. Ricky Starks attempts to get involved in Cage’s FTW title defense against Cody later on in the evening, but ends up costing Cage the title by accident. 

On the opening segment of Dynamite, Starks loses the TNT belt to Orange Cassidy, due to being easy pickings as a result of Starks match with PAC. This leads to a segment on Dynamite where Taz berates Starks for his arrogant behaviour over the last several months costing Team Taz wins and Taz's prized FTW championship, reminding him that he is not the leader of Team Taz, and banishes him to Dark.

Sept-Oct – Cody & Hangman Page

Hangman Page, who had recently won the AEW championship from Omega in a grueling contest, manages to successfully defend against both Cage and Hobbs on back to back episodes of Dynamite, both of whom have been ranked for a title shot for a month. Starks, meanwhile is on Dark, and on an episode of the Waiting Room, making it clear that he has his sights set on bigger prizes – the same prize that Team Taz has been focused on all month – and that he’s calling his shot for Full Gear.

On Dynamite, Cody is trying to convince Hangman Page to give him a shot at the AEW title, with the aim to unify the FTW and AEW titles. Starks interrupts him, and says that since they are at 1-1 each this year, they should have one more match, with the FTW title on the line, to settle the score. And as they are both ranked, the winner gets a shot at the title at Full Gear. Cody accepts. Starks wins at the 2nd Anniversary show, and surprisingly, it is a clean victory. Starks goes on to Full Gear, but Page does beat him in a well fought bout. Starks walks out of the event still FTW champ, as he did not put the title on the line in that match.

Nov - Sammy Guevara; beginnings of a face turn

Ricky Starks cuts a promo how he’s been dealing with the present and the now of AEW over the last several months, and has been taking bad advice by the “ancient relics of extreme” since he got here – which causes Taz to take his glasses off – instead of listening to the people and focus on the future of AEW, and he’s going to be shifting focus and he knows the perfect guy to face.

Sammy Guevara - after winning the TNT title from PAC, who won it from OC - loses the title in quick fashion to Scorpio Sky, after Starks efforts to get Guevara’s attention pays off. Starks then cuts a promos saying this isn’t about titles, this is about seeing who it the future of this company. Calling Sammy the best member of Inner Circle - when he used to be a part of it - and himself the best member of Team Taz, they should have a match and set AEW on the right path forward. Starks wins the match between the two of them clean, and shakes hands with Guevara afterwards.

Dec – Will Hobbs & Team Taz

Hobbs sets his sights on the FTW title and calls out Starks after Starks claimed he was the best member of Team Taz. He says to prove it in a title defense at the next tv special. Hobbs wins the FTW title after Cage, Hook, Hirsch, Evans, and Taz screw over Ricky Starks on the December tv special, and proceed to excommunicate him from the group. Team Taz continue with the beatdowns on Starks in the backstage area over the next couple of weeks until Guevara comes to his aid. A partnership seems to have formed by Starks and Guevara, while MJF – who has been watching Dynamite from his palatial estate – tells his butler that he needs to make an Inner Circle jacket specifically for Ricky Starks and wants it ready for next week, as 2021 comes to a close.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Verbatim17 said:


> @JasmineAEW , Booking Ricky Starks for 2021.
> 
> Jan-Feb: Cody, Sting & Darby Allin
> 
> ...


that's it ?
only 1600 words and a year worth of booking 😒
you probably feel embarrassed for posting this after my legendary post


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Verbatim17 said:


> @JasmineAEW , Booking Ricky Starks for 2021.
> 
> Jan-Feb: Cody, Sting & Darby Allin
> 
> ...


That is awesome! I love everything about it! The idea of Starks being TNT champ, his feuds, forming an alliance with Sammy are ALL thing I would really love to see. Starks is just so good. And that tease at the end is great, too! Well done and thank you for playing! 🙂👍


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I’m going to go ahead and book the Brodie Lee Tribute show better than AEW did


..........



...................








............dOeSNoTCoMpuTe........

conclusion: statement is impossible to execute


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m going to go ahead and book the Brodie Lee Tribute show better than AEW did
> 
> 
> ..........
> ...


If I'm being nitpicky I'd love to not have the dude chanting for Brodie during the 10 bell salute. But unfortunately we can't book audience members lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> If I'm being nitpicky I'd love to not have the dude chanting for Brodie during the 10 bell salute. But unfortunately we can't book audience members lol


oh yeah.... that guy🤦‍♂️

to be fair.... i think he miscounted, as i also counted 10 for some reason when he started shouting

moment was too much maybe


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Booking AEW Women's Division*

I'm going to make an attempt to shore up AEW's weakest point- its women's division. They're on the way to improving, but some things need tweaking while other elements stay on the same path.

First off, some behind the scenes housekeeping. *The whole division trains twice a week*- once at Dustin Rhodes' wrestling school, and the other prior to Dark/Dynamite tapings with Dean Malenko. That includes the better in-ring talent like Shida and the NWA lot as they can help bring the Britt Bakers etc along.

*I'm going to change the presentation of Dark.* It's not going to be 15 or 16 squash matches over a 2 hour show, cutting it down to 1.5 hours, with a 50/50 split between the men and women. This allows the women to get more televised reps without sacrificing the quality of Dynamite. Less squash matches too, the bouts will run around the 10 minute mark often on Dark. Lower/midcard feuds will still occur on Dark, for both the men's and women's divisions.

After a few weeks of grinding to get the mechanical side of things up to scratch, *we're going to have a promo on Dynamite from Britt Baker*. She's going to do her version of a pipebomb (but a little less insider), talking about how the NWA crew are taking opportunities away from people like her, the first woman to get signed to AEW. This ties into the existing feud with Thunder Rosa. Rosa confronts her and they begin to fight. Rosa kicks ass initially before Rebel hits her from behind. This allows Britt to powerbomb Rosa through a ringside table. *A No DQ match is booked for two weeks away on Dynamite.* Rosa defeated Baker at New Year's Smash so the Doctor is looking for revenge. Yep, we've got a hyped women's match on Dynamite. And crucially, not a title match. That's important.

In the No DQ match, Baker surprises Rosa by getting very hardcore, beating and bloodying Rosa. Rosa is forced to dig deep to fight back. She puts Baker on a table in the ring and goes for a top rope move, but Rebel stops her. This allows Baker to get up. Britt hurls Rosa from the top rope through the ringside table (the one near Justin Roberts) for the biggest bump the ladies have done in AEW. Baker picks up the win and we are 1-1 in the Baker vs. Rosa feud. *A Last Woman Standing match is booked between Baker and Rosa for AEW Revolution.*

Now, we've still got the two title scenes to take care of. Going off Baker's anti-NWA promo, Shida kinda goes "oh yeah, Britt, you're right" and sets her sights on NWA champ Serena Deeb. Deeb fires back, saying that it's her and the NWA that have made women in AEW relevant, but she's been stuck on Dark and PPV pre-shows when she deserves the spotlight for the work that they've been putting in. *A champion vs. champion match is set for a couple of weeks on Dynamite, Hikaru Shida vs. Serena Deeb.* It's face vs. face but with a lot of tension, as both sides are looking for bragging rights. It's the main event of Dynamite, adding that gravitas. Britt Baker interferes, costing Deeb the match and giving AEW the shine. Also, it prevents a full fledged clean champion vs. champion match happening- you don't want to give away the huge match on TV, especially when Dynamite got the big Baker vs. Rosa No DQ match the week prior. Shida looks relieved but a little conflicted at getting the victory that way. The lights go out and Abadon makes her freaky entrance. That's the closing image on that week's Dynamite.

At AEW Revolution, we have 3 women's matches on the card:

*AEW Women's Championship- Hikaru Shida vs. Abadon
NWA Women's Championship- Serena Deeb vs. Shanna
Last Women Standing- Britt Baker vs. Thunder Rosa*

Why Shanna? I think she's underrated, and if nothing else, the DBZ cosplay stuff appeals to a different niche audience, it's eye catching.

*All these matches make the main PPV card. On an 8 match card, it goes- NWA on 3rd, LWS on 5th, AEW on 7th (co-main event).*

Deeb beats Shanna in a competitive 12-15 match. One of those where both look stronger than when they came in. Deeb gets the deserved PPV spotlight, and both ladies will follow this match up with more Dynamite appearances.

Last Women Standing- Rosa takes out Rebel by throwing her off the stage as Baker and Rebel make their entrance. This is truly one-on-one. Baker holds her own though once again. They battle into the stadium next to Daily's Place and we get a huge (probably pre-taped) spot where Britt throws Rosa out of the stands into a massive crash pad/pit ala the Stadium Stampede. *DMD wins it, and gains some actual badass credibility to go along with her bitch character.* Baker follows up this pivotal victory by setting her sights on NWA Champion Serena Deeb.

*Shida vs. Abadon gets the big match treatment with elaborate entrances*. I'm not a set designer but I feel like they could do something really special, horror-movie esque with Abadon. After a competitive NWA title match and an epic LWS, the AEW title match is going to be a little sizzle over steak. Not to undercut Shida or the AEW title by any means- the story is that Shida is still spooked by Abadon, who takes advantage of being in her head by beating her in max 8 minutes. With Shida being so dominant, this creates a new threat and challenge in Abadon. Shida is now in the position of the babyface giving chase, but to do so needs to overcome her fears, which she will attempt to do in a longer, more epic match at Double Or Nothing.

I don't know if AEW are heading in a direction anything like this, but I tried to realistically tie it into existing stuff. The only thing I took liberties with is the violence in the Baker vs. Rosa feud. I felt it was important to have a significant non-title women's feud, and a way to do that was to create huge moments in the Baker vs. Rosa feud that could go viral/be used in video packages. Also, AEW clearly want to build around Baker, but she's a little too comedic at times without the in-ring credibility to back it up. I'd use the spot in the LWS to write Rebel out of that alliance and maybe re-package her. 

Baker beats Deeb for the NWA Women's Championship at Double Or Nothing. Shida beats Abadon for the AEW Women's Championship at DoN. We get Champion vs. Champion, Winner Take All at All Out, Baker vs. Shida. From tying these wrestlers together over an 8 month span, we've ideally created a bunch of stars, or at least elevated them enough to be positive contributions on AEW programming.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I tried to make the Good Brothers angle work, but it just doesn't have heat. They should have brought in two MMA guys or Austin Aries and Frank Mir to be Omega's teammates. This angle with the Impact invasion is niche-- it is the opposite of what they need out of a hot angle with the world heavyweight title. They need an angle that draws mainstream attention and sports viewers. They need people outside of the hardcore talking about AEW. The television audience doesn't know what any of this Bullet Club stuff is other than they are stealing NWO's act.

January 13
Q1: We open with the replay from the previous week from the main event and from the Omega promo.
Match 1: Allin vs Archer- Allin retains
Q2: Video package promoting Sting vs PAC airs.
Match 2: Shida, Swole and Chuck vs Bunny, Anna Jay and Butcher
Q3: Match 3: Daniels vs Sky- Sky progresses (Inner Circle tries to exploit a divide in SCU following the match)
Commentary inform us that Jericho vs Daniels is signed for Feb 3.
Match 4: Private Party and Adam Page vs Hardy and H2
Backstage, there is a brawl between Penelope Ford, Big Swole and Bunny that ends with Ford power-bombing Bunny through a catering table and then pouring a pitcher of punch on her.
Q4: A video package for Team Taz airs in which Taz says that Cage will face Rhyno next week in a cage for the FTW title.
Match 5: Miro open challenge: Miro vs Blade
Match 6: Jungle Boy vs Fenix- Fenix progresses
Q5: Sting announces that Omega’s number one contender for the February 3, three-hour episode will be Penta. There is confrontation in the ring with Omega, and then PAC, Penta and Fenix intercede.
Match 7: FTR vs The Acclaimed vs Young Bucks vs Hobbs and Cage (non-title match)
Q6: Match 7 continues. FTR pins a member of The Acclaimed.
Q7: Match 8: Cody vs Starks (with Mox watching at ringside).
Q8: Main Event: Sting vs PAC

January 20
Swole vs Bunny vs Ford
Sammy vs Sydal- Sydal progresses
OC vs Sabian- OC progresses
FTR are announced as the number one contenders to the tag titles. There is a face to face with the Bucks. The Good Brothers come out and attack FTR. The Bucks are friendly to them, but the Good Brothers turn on the Bucks.
TNT title match: Allin vs Kingston
Miro open challenge: Miro vs Luchasaurus
Cage vs Rhyno. This would become a new angle for Cage in which he wrestles old ECW elites until RVD comes in and beats him for the FTW belt (because of the rivalry between Taz and RVD).
Main event: Omega and Good Brothers vs Penta, Fenix and PAC

January 27
OC vs Fenix- Fenix progresses
Sky vs Sydal- Sky progresses
TNT title match: Allin vs Adam Page (with Hardy, PP and Silvers all ringside). In the middle of all of the chaos at ringside, the Good Brothers come out to add to the madness and attempt to steal the TNT title after the match.
Miro open challenge: Miro vs Pillman Jr.
4-corner, 4-team elimination Tennessee Titty Twister women’s tag match (4 women allowed in the ring at once, but their partners remain in the corners): Shida and Ford vs Bunny and Baker vs Ivelisse and Diamante vs Rosa and Swole
Main event: Cody, Mox, and Daniels vs Jericho, Starks and PAC
Post main event: Omega and the Good Brothers attack everyone, good and bad alike. Penta and Fenix come out to help PAC.

Feb 3 TVPPV (3 hours)
Flightweight world title match: Fenix vs Sky- Fenix wins
Heavyweight world title match: Omega vs Penta- Omega wins
TNT title match: Allin vs Sting- Sting wins the TNT title
Jericho vs Daniels- Jericho wins with the Lion Tamer. After, Daniels is drinking in the loss when Jericho slaps him. Daniels puts Jericho in a koji clutch, and Jericho taps (though the match is finished). This leads to match 2.
Mox vs Starks vs Cody vs PAC- PAC wins
Miro vs Archer- Miro continues to be undefeated
Shida vs Bunny vs Rosa- Rosa wins
Page vs Hardy- Hardy wins
Women’s battle royal: Tessa Blanchard is the first entrant and is the final elimination at the hands of Awesome Kong.
Tag title match (first to three falls): FTR vs Young Bucks- FTR win

February 10
Cage vs Tommy Dreamer
Miro open challenge: Miro vs Butcher
Sting is attacked, and Omega takes the TNT title.
Rosa and Kong vs Blanchard and Baker
The rematch between Jericho and Daniels is set for Feb 27 at Hard to Kill.


----------



## Deanogibson1690 (Jan 14, 2021)

I didn’t read a lot of the shite before because it was mainly filled with nonsense so I apologise if this has been spoken about before but!!!.....
I’m new to Aew and possibly in the wrong place but can somebody tell me why the hell frankie kazarian isn’t tag team champion and showing the division how it’s done! He knows how to put a tag team match together! Watching the 8 man tag last week you could hugely see the gulf in class between him and Daniels and everybody else in the ring! Put the belts on the guys who know what they are doing and let them teach the green guys


----------



## Deanogibson1690 (Jan 14, 2021)

Also somebody teach luchasaurus he’s bigger than everybody else! Wrestle that fucking way


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

FTR vs Jungle Boy and Marko

The match starts with Dax and Marko in the ring, tully immediately walks around the side and pulls jungle boy off the apron, the ref goes to JB’s corner to investigate, meanwhile Cash grabs a chair, puts it in the ring and they pillmanise Marko on the chair while ref isn’t looking. Ref turns around, calls off the match as Marko can’t continue, signals for medical help, FTR and tully leave ring and head down tunnel laughing to themselves while jungle boy is in ring holding Marko like Rocky holds apollo creed in Rocky 4.

Heels look ruthless and strong.
Babyface gets sympathy and motive and realises it will take somebody bigger to stand against FTR (I.e. Luchasaurus) in a rematch, and Marko is off TV for a while. Job fucking done.

I would have even had FTR grab a mic on the way out and say “Thank you, fuck you, goodbye”


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Hitman1987 said:


> FTR vs Jungle Boy and Marko
> 
> The match starts with Dax and Marko in the ring, tully immediately walks around the side and pulls jungle boy off the apron, the ref goes to JB’s corner to investigate, meanwhile Cash grabs a chair, puts it in the ring and they pillmanise Marko on the chair while ref isn’t looking. Ref turns around, calls off the match as Marko can’t continue, signals for medical help, FTR and tully leave ring and head down tunnel laughing to themselves while jungle boy is in ring holding Marko like Rocky holds apollo creed in Rocky 4.
> 
> ...


I love this!!


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Hitman1987 said:


> FTR vs Jungle Boy and Marko
> 
> The match starts with Dax and Marko in the ring, tully immediately walks around the side and pulls jungle boy off the apron, the ref goes to JB’s corner to investigate, meanwhile Cash grabs a chair, puts it in the ring and they pillmanise Marko on the chair while ref isn’t looking. Ref turns around, calls off the match as Marko can’t continue, signals for medical help, FTR and tully leave ring and head down tunnel laughing to themselves while jungle boy is in ring holding Marko like Rocky holds apollo creed in Rocky 4.
> 
> ...


simple, effective, how it should have been.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hitman1987 said:


> FTR vs Jungle Boy and Marko
> 
> The match starts with Dax and Marko in the ring, tully immediately walks around the side and pulls jungle boy off the apron, the ref goes to JB’s corner to investigate, meanwhile Cash grabs a chair, puts it in the ring and they pillmanise Marko on the chair while ref isn’t looking. Ref turns around, calls off the match as Marko can’t continue, signals for medical help, FTR and tully leave ring and head down tunnel laughing to themselves while jungle boy is in ring holding Marko like Rocky holds apollo creed in Rocky 4.
> 
> ...


have to admit, that is pretty good

edit> one thing i would say is, that would have made them super babyfaces to those that hate Marko - now even those guys hate them for selling to him. Are the the only true heels now?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hitman1987 said:


> FTR vs Jungle Boy and Marko
> 
> The match starts with Dax and Marko in the ring, tully immediately walks around the side and pulls jungle boy off the apron, the ref goes to JB’s corner to investigate, meanwhile Cash grabs a chair, puts it in the ring and they pillmanise Marko on the chair while ref isn’t looking. Ref turns around, calls off the match as Marko can’t continue, signals for medical help, FTR and tully leave ring and head down tunnel laughing to themselves while jungle boy is in ring holding Marko like Rocky holds apollo creed in Rocky 4.
> 
> ...


Nice booking here, would have been cool


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Hitman1987 said:


> FTR vs Jungle Boy and Marko
> 
> The match starts with Dax and Marko in the ring, tully immediately walks around the side and pulls jungle boy off the apron, the ref goes to JB’s corner to investigate, meanwhile Cash grabs a chair, puts it in the ring and they pillmanise Marko on the chair while ref isn’t looking. Ref turns around, calls off the match as Marko can’t continue, signals for medical help, FTR and tully leave ring and head down tunnel laughing to themselves while jungle boy is in ring holding Marko like Rocky holds apollo creed in Rocky 4.
> 
> ...


Well I'm obviously very late but fuckin good work with this. I've always believed good writing can give literally anyone on the roster compelling segments, this pretty much proves it. They should hire your ass.

I know it hasn't happened yet but I'd be interested in seeing people's ideas for Dark Order + Hangman VS TH2 and Chaos Project to take that idea even further


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

HOW WOULD YOU GUYS BOOK THE DARK ORDER GOING FORWARD???

I love Evil Uno, he has to be the leader now surely?!

Only question is with John Silver and Alex Reynolds...

Id literally have them be cowboys with Hangman until (an only IF) it got boring and they 'fall back into line' with the dark order..

Keep them away from Tay and Jay too! Or those 4 become face very quick together! Id have Uno get Tay to beat down Anna Jay for being too nice (especially to her on Social Media) as an angle to get them a bit of heat. Then more when they take John and Alex bak maybe. That way they can all stay heel long term.

Colt's either IN or OUT. Not this half-way stuff he's doing now. His gimmick is a bit stale in fairness, he should go all-out heel for once. A proper serious-face heel, disgruntled with the business. Then he rejoins the Dark Order properly after leaving and lossing for a while.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

HOW WOULD YOU GUYS BOOK THE DARK ORDER GOING FORWARD??? 

Nobody?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Arm Drag! said:


> HOW WOULD YOU GUYS BOOK THE DARK ORDER GOING FORWARD???
> 
> Nobody?


For now, just do something different with all of them.

-Put Uno and Grayson in a mid-card tag team feud with FTR after they get done with Jurassic Express
-Continue to push Anna Jay and Tay Conti to get women's division wins and build on their kayfabe friendship
-Give Silver a bottom of the card feud with maybe Kip Sabian
-Keep the rest of them on DARK for now

Just keep them in a type of holding pattern for now then maybe down the line break them up at a time when it doesn't come off so badly with Brodie's passing.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

How u booking it? Mens up first

Winner ------------- Sammy Guevara (enters at #20)
Last eliminated - Jericho
IronMan*------------Page (enters at #8, makes last 4)
MVP**---------------- Miro
#1 & #2-------------- Wardlow & Miro
#30 -------------------- Eddie Kingston
Guest entrants --- Glacier #3 , Anthony Ogogo #7 & Mace Warner #13, CIMA #19
Final 4 ---------------- Guevara, MJF, Jericho, Page

* - lasts longest
**- eliminates most

#will edit as day goes on with 1-30#
Feel free to add more options

01 Wardlow
02 Miro
03 Glacier
04 Kip Sabian
05 Orange Cassidy
06 Jake Hager
07 Anthony Ogogo
08 Hangman Page
09 Brian Cage
10 #10
11 Peter Avalon
12 Nick Comoroto
13 Mace Warner
14 Ricky Starks
15 Matt Sydal
16 Scorpio Sky
17 Nakazawa
18 Matt Hardy
19 CIMA
20 Sammy Guevara +
21 PAC
22 #5
23 Powerhouse Hobbs
24 Chris Jericho
25 Jungleboy
26 Lance Archer
27 Sting
28 MJF
29 Cult Cobana
30 Eddie Kingston


-Jericho & MJF win a whirlwind tag team match-"the only tag team allowed to enter" to earn entrance to the Rumble, eliminating Silver&Reynolds last
The reason why so many are missing, SCU Jurassic Express, Fenix&Penta etc'-


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Womens

Winner --------------- Jade Cargill (#22)
Last eliminated -- Riho
IronWoman*-------- Britt (enters #10, makes last 4)
MVP**----------------- Thunder Rosa
#1 & #2--------------- Ford & Big Swole
#30 --------------------- Thea Trinadad
Guest entrants --- Veda Scott #6, Alundra Blayze #9 , Dasha #18, Awesome Kong #19, Ariane #23, 
, Vickie Guerrero #29, Thea Trinadad #30
Final 4 ---------------- Jade Cargill, Riho, Thunder Rosa, Britt

01 Penelope Ford
02 Big Swole
03 Ivelisse
04 Yuka Sakazaki
05 The Bunny
06 Veda Scott
07 Emi Sakura
08 Serena Deeb
09 Alundra Blayze
10 Britt Baker
11 Diamante
12 Reba
13 Thunder Rosa
14 Tay Conti
15 Mel
16 Abadon
17 Anna Jay
18 Dasha Gonzalez
19 Awesome Kong
20 Leyla Hirsch
21 Riho
22 Jade Cargill +
23 Ariane Andrews
24 Nyla Rose
25 Leva Bates
26 Shanna
27 Red Velvet
28 Kris Statlander
29 Vickie Guerrero
30 Thea Trinadad


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I’m only doing men’s, because there should only be a men’s version of this particular gimmick.

WINNER: Cody Rhodes

Last Eliminated: MJF

Iron Man: Ricky Starks

MVP: Ricky Starks 

#1: Jon Moxley

#2: Pac

#30: Brian Cage

Guest Entrants: Jacob Fatu, Diamond Dallas Page

Final Four: Cody Rhodes, MJF, Wardlow, Jungle Boy

Thinking about the future here. Key events:

-Jon Moxley starts off first? Is this sabotage?

-Ricky Starks is #3 and plays a chickenshit who constantly manages to hold on. He makes it until just before Brian Cage makes his entrance at the end.

-Mox is jumped by Omega, Gallows, Anderson & The Bucks. Security comes out and pulls them away. Mox wants more and gets back in the ring before KENTA shows up and gives him a GTS and allows Starks to eliminate him.

-Jericho enters and tries to get the Inner Circle to help him win. MJF didn’t trade his higher number for Jericho’s and Jericho is pissed. He goes to get into it with Maxwell, but Wardlow actually shoves Jericho on his ass. Jericho then starts shit with Wardlow and gets his ass tossed without MJF needing to do anything.

-DDP enters and has a moment with Sting, who is just coaching Darby because of his neck. Darby eliminates DDP. Cody, pissed off, eliminates Darby.

-When you get to the final four, Wardlow and Jungle Boy battle to the ropes and MJF dumps them both out for the dual elimination. It comes down to Cody and MJF. The ring is put into attempted use, but Cody dodges it at every point and then uses an exposed turnbuckle on MJF, who blades. Cody gets his retribution on MJF by throwing his ass over and winning.

-The commentators speculate whether or not Cody can actually use the win to challenge for the World Title or not, given the stipulation he agreed upon.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Aedubya said:


> Womens
> 
> Winner --------------- Jade Cargill (#22)
> Last eliminated -- Riho
> ...


Don't let anybody say you don't put effort into your posts!!


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

You guys know you can use the be the booker thread right?


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

MenWomen1.Chris JerichoBig Swole2.Hiroshi Tanahashi (1st surprise entrant)Abadon3.MiroNyla Rose4.Orange CassidySerena Deeb5.Cody RhodesKris Statlander6.Stu GraysonJordynne Grace (1st surprise entrant)7.LuthorLeyla Hirsch8.Jake HagerJamie Hayter (2nd surprise entrant)9.Jon MoxleyHikaru Shida10.Kip SabianPenelope Ford11.Evil UnoDeonna Purrazzo(3rd surprise entrant)12.Marko StuntAnna Jay13.Michael NakazawaRed Velvet14.QT MarshallMel15.Sonny Kiss w/Joey JanelaEmi Sakura16.Lance ArcherThunder Rosa17.Brian Cage w/ TazBea Priestley (4th surprise entrant)18.Powerhouse HobbsDiamante19.Eddie Kingston w/ The Butcher & The BladeThe Bunny20.Penta El 0MJade Cargill21.Hangman Adam PageTaya Valkyrie (5th surprise entrant)22.Ricky StarksRiho23.Jungle BoyShanna24.WardlowIvelisse25.PACTenille Dashwood (6th surprise entrant)26.CIMA (2nd surprise entrant)Reba27.Darby AllinBritt Baker28.Sammy GuevaraTay Conti29.MJFYuka Sakazaki30.Kenny OmegaTessa Blanchard (7th surprise entrant)


*Men’s Rumble*

A match between Fenix and Scorpio Sky (who were the final two of a battle royal on Dark the previous night) for a spot in the Rumble on an episode of Dynamite went to a time limit draw. That spot ended up going to Tanahashi.

After being eliminated by Tanahashi & Cody, Jericho is on commentary for the rest of the match. Tanahashi is eliminated by Miro.

Luthor brings some weapons into the match, which are briefly used.

Moxley and Hager proceed to have a brawl that goes backstage into the locker room and into the parking lot; return later in the match to the ring after Omega’s entrance.

Archer has a spot where he throws out Stunt, Nakazawa, QT, Kiss & Luthor one after the other. He also proceeds to throw Janela over the top rope after he enters the ring to rescue Kiss.

DDP interferes and give MJF a Diamond Cutter as payback for an altercation between the two a couple of weeks earlier, allowing Sammy to eliminate him

The Dark Order manages to prevent Grayson to be eliminated for most the match. Eventually Grayson gets eliminated by Jungle Boy.

The Butcher & The Blade enters the match illegally and, while they don’t eliminate anyone, help out Kingston.

Moxley and Hager over the top rope, with Hager being eliminated and Moxley being on the apron. Hager distracts Moxley long enough for Omega to V-Trigger Moxley off the apron.

Omega gets eliminated by Hangman Page, preventing him from being in the final four.

Shortest participant: OC
Longest participant: Miro
Final Four: Miro, Darby Allin, Jungle Boy, “Hangman” Adam Page
Winner: Jungle Boy (Miro last eliminated)

*Women’s Rumble*

After Nyla Rose makes quick work of Abadon & Swole, Jordynne Grace enters and eliminates Rose from the match by herself

Purrazzo is eliminated by Shida, setting up a match between them on an Impact PPV

Thunder Rosa & Bea Priestley have a hard hitting exchange with one another. Hayter comes back out to distract Thunder Rosa by grabbing a hold of her arm, allowing Priestly to eliminate her, although Priestley gets eliminated by Shida shortly after. This sets up a tag match on the next Dynamite.

Tessa Blanchard is the final surprise entrant, after attacking Leva Bates before her entrance & stealing her spot

After Tessa Blanchard easily eliminates Yuka, Reba, Diamante & Shida, the remaining women eventually gang up on Blanchard and eliminate her from the match.

Shortest participant: Mel & Ivelisse (tied)
Longest participant: Deeb
Final Four: Deeb, Cargill, Baker, Valkyrie
Winner: Deeb (Cargill last eliminated)


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

DDP was a great shout for a surprise entrant


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

I didnt think I could ever like Chuckie T. Hes so fucking bland and wrestles like a fat pussy.

I have to admit though, theres something about 'Charles the butler'.

We'l never see it continue with Best Friends being so over, but that could suit the guy. An actual fat pussy, portraying a fat pussy. It makes the faces he pulls a bit funnier and relevant. 

Hope he does something at the wedding. Not some Hulk up and ruin the wedding shit. Dont give him anything big. He butchers it. Forgets the rings. Sends the guests to the wrong place. Something.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Firefromthegods said:


> You guys know you can use the be the booker thread right?


You can merge the thread with your mod powers.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Masked Avenger said:


> You can merge the thread with your mod powers.


Touche


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Serious question...

How much do you think a big entrance costs per person per entry??

Once the video and music are paid off, what does the actual pyro and set up/infrastructure cost you think? 

Makes such a difference IMO.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I have missed some episodes. Did they announce a royale? I would not do both a men's and women's royale in the same show. I would do them no less than four months apart, and the whole episode would build to the royale's start in Q3 or Q4 of the first hour. Entrances would be staggered by two minutes, permitting 30 entrants in each royale. If a few extra are pasted on at the end, it can still be pulled off if you start in Q3.

*Women's royale*
Short version: Tessa Blanchard is the first entrant and is the final elimination at the hands of Awesome Kong.
(Let's move this to three months from now when travel bans/quarantines are lifted, and when some injured wrestlers may return)

Order-
Tessa
Tay Conti
Maki Ito
Jordynne Grace
Ford
Baker
Swole
Dashwood
Abadon
Bates
Yuka
Diamante
Leyla
Shaza
Alissa Flash (is she a free agent?)
Sakura
Riho
Rosa
Deeb
Jade
Bunny
Anna Jay
Statlander
Rose
Mel
Ivelisse
Kiera Hogan
Shanna
Brooke Hogan
Awesome Kong

Kong enters last and eliminates everyone left until it's just her and Tessa, and she throws Tessa over the top rope.

The ring design: I would do these royales in a double ring like WCW. The flooring would be raised beyond the apron to make it more like a staggered stage about two feet below the apron. This stage would be stunted and allow for safer eliminations.


----------



## Wrassle (Dec 1, 2020)

STANG VS KENNY FOR THE TNT TITLE


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

A lot of companies partner up with charities.

AEW HAS TO SUPPORT THE WORLD WILDLIFE FUND!!!

Sir David Attenborough has pretty much single-handedly shifted the psyche of the world towards caring more about nature and animals and understanding how humanity actually benefits from this relationship. And for that reason AEW has to announce a partnership with the WWF. 

Hell give them free publicity by letting them throw a PPV event eah year. 

WWF presents 'AEW Animal Instincts'

Fuckwithmenowbitch!!!


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

i would make jade cargill a massive heel who destroys all her opponets and give her a submission no one can break, maybe a full nelson called the jade lock, similiar to the master lock, she would have a few jade lock challenges, she is muscular enough to pull it off. i like that she is fit but not overly muscular


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Skermac said:


> i would make jade cargill a massive heel who destroys all her opponets and give her a submission no one can break, maybe a full nelson called the *jade lock*, similiar to the master lock, she would have a few jade lock challenges, she is muscular enough to pull it off. i like that she is fit but not overly muscular


There's something called 'The Heirloom Seal of the Realm, also known in English as 'The Imperial Seal of China'. Its carved out of Jade! 

'The Jade Seal' would help you crack a MASSIVE new market if Jade became a star... Plus it sounds cool AF. 

Jake the snake can teach her the Wristlock Short-Arm Clothesline and call that 'The Jade Pendant' ??


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

AEW has certainly did some cool shit! Tony has shat on all the hype throughout though. Man hasnt got a clue how to present talent. Zero fucking idea! He fucked em all up!! 

Sting dragging out dead segments for weeks on arrival. NJPW was cool and bit of a surprise, but not quite enough.
It was pretty much known Kenta was coming. Big Show was announced on twitter to take away ALL impact of a surprise! WTF?!?!
Miro comes in and attends is best friends wedding?!? He's booked strong but in channel-changer storylines.
Christian was mega-hyped, instead of coming into (for example) that ladder match that the speedball guy came into.
Matt Sydal was also hyped and literally took all that half-felt (not heart-felt!) momentum and fell on his head with a super-botch.
Then the explosind ring was hyped up mega with images of big explosions from past matches and Omega building the ring... And WTF do we get man?!?!
Hell even Eddie Kingston and Ricky Starks came in for immediate squashes by Cody Rhhhodes during his Authority tease.
ll give them Moxley. Cant even remember any others they did well on but theres probably 1-2.

*THE FANS LOVE THIS 'REAL-LIFE' WRESTLING DRAFT SIDE OF THE INDUSTRY AND IT BRINGS BIG EXCITMENT. AEW HAS BEEN PISS-POOR UNDERSTANDING AND USING THIS!!! *


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

*Tag Team Titles - Jericho/MJF v Young Bucks* - I quite liked it. They made it legit feel like either team could win. Had a good feel. Wardlow made his presence an advantage. Solid start to the night. The fact that it will have actual repurcussions on Dynamite this week made it overall stronger. Good booking for me. Nice start to the show. *6/10

Tag Team Battle Royale *- WHAT A MATCH!! They wanted to be the Tag Team company and they went about it with some vigour here. Some TOP tag teams coming through. So damn many and yet nobody felt overlooked. I was gutted my boys Top Flight weren't in it! I didnt get that. Also that we had no idea how many teams were left! They just kept coming randomly until the countdown disappeared! Apart from that it was great to watch and Il deffo be rewatching that a few times!! I liked how the big men all got pushed. I like how nobody who came in early lasted past the halfway point. Even Santana and Ortiz came and went quite early. It made sense. Could have used a surprise team or even two with a cameo from Midnight Express or somebody. A bit more time was probably needed I felt as it was forced to speed up a bit considering how many people were in the ring. I think the right team won too. So many teams for the future now that were in this, I think we may look back one day and be pleasntly surprised by how many future stars got featured here.*8/10

Women’s Title - Shida v Ryo Mizunami *- Didn’t really enjoy this. The chops by Ryo were a bit embarasing. Commy trying to sell them as hard then giving up and backtracking entirely was cringe. How hard is it to say the first one was a big chop and did damge, and the little ones that followed both stung the chest after the heavy chop AND embarassed the champ. Would have made it feel more personal maybe, instead of me thinking Ryo is useless and has the strength of a newborn baby in her chops. Also there was really ZERO build for the character of Ryo apart from she once said something to Shida. It felt like watching a show after missing a few seasons and being expected to know what was happening. Fair play to the commy for filling us in mid-match as best he could though. It was kinda watchable but not what you wanna see from the womens champ on PPV.* 3/10

Hangman v Matt Hardy *- Was generally ok. Only really memorable for the Dark Order fan club of Hangman helping him out again. Again though it sets up a bit more of a feud between these two and a whole bunch of guys they hope might get some TV time with them in Dark Order, TH2 and Private Party etc. I dont like or care for this Matt Hardy, hes like 15% of Broken Matt Hardy. Why would they use him like this?! *4/10

Miro/Kip Sabian v Chuck/Cassidy *- Made Miro look strong. Made OC look good. Put over the OC punch as deadly. Otherwise forgettable for me.* 3/10

Ladder Match* - Good match. They didnt seem to use Penta much at all apart from 'injuring' Cody. He came in and posed when the ring was literally there for the taking. Made him look fucking stupid. The kid Castor has got IT. He's gonna be a STAR!! Haven't seen that Ethan Page guy before, certainly wont remember him from last night. Did he even do anything?? *7.5/10

The 'Reveal' *- I like Christian. The reveal wont hurt him personally but the company will take some shit and all future hype will be met with all kinds of meme's of Christian and the main event. Overhyped to the moon. *1/10

Sting/Darby v Team Taz*- WHAT A MATCH!!! Totally different. Everybody looked strong and crazy. The camera work and mood lightingwas EPIC. It was a classic for me. I actually thought Sting turned on Darby at the start then realised he threw him at the opponent. Some real great spots and deffo a match Il rewatch a few times. Everyhing you could have hoped it would be. Only thing missing was a STREET. It was more a 'warehouse fight' Lol! Commentary got found out a bit here as none of them had the speed of thought to react to what they were seeing. I did enjoy Tony marking out though. He seemed genuinely shocked and delighted by it! Which helped put it over lot.Tazz kinda killed it at times saying dumb shit as ever. He seems pretty stupid generally NGL. *9/10

Kenny Omega v Jon Moxley *- Really doesn't matter how it went. Nobody will talk about anything but that moment AEW shat all over the wrestling industry and made fans embarrassed to watch. The botch was bad, but it was absolutely compounded by the TWO-MINUTES-FOR-SOMETHING-TO-HAPPEN countdown (where I was frankly expecting Brock Lesnar or somebody to come out as a second reveal), and the facts the commy sold piss-poor sparklers as dramatic as well as Eddie Kingston (So dissapointed in this guy right now!) dying from being hit in the face by a little bit of smoke from the sparklers. Never mind the mega-hype and expected explosions. Killed all your hype and any credibility they had with the fans. Full on shit-show that KILLED THE ENTIRE CARD. Nobody is talking about the 100 tag teams in the royale or that classic from Sting and the boys. *Moxley/Omega 8/10. AEW 0/10*


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

Set up Cody Rhodes as the top heel. I can't think of anything better to do that than to have him retire his own brother.

Have them win the Tag Team titles and carry them for about a year then have Dustin drop the titles in a match and Cody thinking his brother had lost his touch turns on him.

Over about another year give them an extended rivalry including very personal touches to the storyline such as Cody telling Dustin that their father was always ashamed of him and things like that. 

Then at a very major pay-per-view give them a match where Cody will go in as world champion, and will put the title on the line against Dustin but the Dustin loses he has to retire.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Leviticus said:


> Set up Cody Rhodes as the top heel. I can't think of anything better to do that than to have him retire his own brother.
> 
> Have them win the Tag Team titles and carry them for about a year then have Dustin drop the titles in a match and Cody thinking his brother had lost his touch turns on him.
> 
> ...


Not feeling the title run but I like the idea. Having them fall short a few times could lead to a build up of frustration in Cody just as effectively, whilst putting over younger talent like PnP.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

With Cody's shoulder you could have him sit out half of the matches as Dusty carries them before succumbing, so Cody really is the one to blame, but he still heels out and blames his brother.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

BILLY GUNN IS 57?!?!!

Im not into men or anything but he looks amazing for his age!!!! 57!!!! He's super jacked!

If that isn't the most obvious storyline in the world I really cant help.

'This dude is 57, look how badass he is...' He was literally known as 'Badass Billy Gunn' at one point so selling him as a 'Badass Old Timer' would be epic. There's no way fans dont get behind a 57 year old man who has put the effort in to look like that. 

SHIT, *CALL HIM 'GRAND-DADDY GUNN'!!!!*

Take my money, take all my money!! Il pay to see it.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

*Multi-talent submission matchs!!! Find it a good gimmicky name and theres a nice niche match for AEW to own!

MADE TO SURRENDER!!!*

Wont be easy getting enough time to get a tap (kinda like how it takes time to climb a ladder in a ladder match!).because there will always be someone to interrupt!


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

A special attraction multiteamrlimation tag team match.

Both members have to be eliminated but the final two eliminated win the Tag titles, even if they come from different teams.



It could be used to scramble up the tag division maybe you have a heel of the face carry the titles together as a team.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Leviticus said:


> A special attraction multiteamrlimation tag team match.
> 
> Both members have to be eliminated but the final two eliminated win the Tag titles, even if they come from different teams.
> 
> It could be used to scramble up the tag division maybe you have a heel of the face carry the titles together as a team.


Works as a contenders match but how can you justify defending the title in those conditions?!


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

Arm Drag! said:


> Works as a contenders match but how can you justify defending the title in those conditions?!


By having the Tag Team titles defended in the match same way you justify having the titles on the line in any elimination tag match.

and the champions going into the match have to be even more desperate to protect each other because if even one of them is eliminated that means they are no longer attacking champions. one of them can keep his title if he makes it to the end of the match but he is championed with the other person remaining and not his original partner.



My idea is having a three or four-way rivalry where two members of two different teams end up as champions together. 

I think that would be interesting it could also be used as a way to set up a future stable.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Leviticus said:


> By having the Tag Team titles defended in the match same way you justify having the titles on the line in any elimination tag match.
> 
> and the champions going into the match have to be even more desperate to protect each other because if even one of them is eliminated that means they are no longer attacking champions. one of them can keep his title if he makes it to the end of the match but he is championed with the other person remaining and not his original partner.
> 
> ...


Sold me on it there uno!!!  

But who would you book then? As new champs?


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

MJF's new group...

1. You have to call them *The Apocalypse*. They have been *'brought into' AEW by Tully/Arn/JJ (i.e. The Horsemen *OF THE APOCALYPSE). So have them be a development of the horsemen instead of just another knock-off. *The HM bring the apocalypse*. Its also a great name for a heel group and a bunch of destroyers.

2. *MJF is so Ric Flair.* You couldn't get closer if you tried. I was saying like a week ago he reminds me of Flair the most, with his use of cheating, the arrogance and the happy-to-beg type of style.
FTR are a great choice for the tag teams and should really change thier name now.* 'Fear The Revelation' works GREAT as the HorseMen actually come from 'THE BOOK OF REVELATION'.*
3. Spears is a fine choice. He's olid enough to look strong when needed and take pins when needed. He's a bit like the AEW Cesaro if used right. The Chairman gimmick will allow him to interfere in matches too.

* 3. DO NOT PUT WARDLOW IN THE APOCALYPSE. Sell his connection as an 'Insurance Policy'. He still 'works for MJF' and not AEW so it will work. Also lets you keep The Apocalypse together after Wardlow turns.*


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I like the suggestion of Apocalypse, but it might get rejected for legal conflicts. Other options could be Judgement Day, Judgement Hour, Little Horn, Seven Crowns, Tribulation or Beasts of the Apocalypse.

The most important thing for them to do this week is make some story happen live on television. Start the show with the tag match with Mox, Kingston and Good Bros. Have Omega or Don pull something sideways at the start, then Christian Cage comes out and security floods ringside to keep Omega and Christian apart. While focus is on Omega, the Good Bros. attack Christian, all hell breaks loose and the match is delayed and rebooked as 3v3 for the main event.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Screw the lawyers. TNA literally ran a horsemen stable. At least this is different. I doubt WWE have the conracts to prove they own the rights to it or TNA wouldnt have got away with it.

I love The Apocalypse as a name. MJF would also get to work a slightly darker character and have him use the boys to really beat some people down for respect. Chair shots, Diamond Ring punches,Spiked piledrivers and F5s all round!


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

Arm Drag! said:


> MJF's new group...
> 
> 1. You have to call them *The Apocalypse*. They have been *'brought into' AEW by Tully/Arn/JJ (i.e. The Horsemen *OF THE APOCALYPSE). So have them be a development of the horsemen instead of just another knock-off. *The HM bring the apocalypse*. Its also a great name for a heel group and a bunch of destroyers.
> 
> ...


I see them being pushed much like Fortune was in TNA early on.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

So how do people see the faction wars playing out??

We clearly have Pinnacle v IC, Money Matt v Dark Order w/Hangman and Team Tazz v Sting/Darby atm.

Also we have tweener Bucks and Mox/Eddie in an angle v BC. Death Triangle (no1 tag contenders thrown in that scene too) and Penta maybe setting up a Nightmare Family Feud with his Cody thing?

How do you see these going down? Anything else you wanna see?

Im glad they split up Eddie's Family stable. BBB might actually get a push under Money Matt but I doubt it. I much prefer LB with Pac though! Made sense. 

Seems it will be Pinnacle Money BC and Tazz as heels v IC DO and possibly Nightmare Fam and Death Triangle as faces. 

Can see Hangman/DO working up to challenge Kenny/BC. Pinnacle will certainly go for IC and Cody's fam. 

Team Tazz needs to replace Brian Cage. They should beat him down then have Tazz call an official FTW title match where a new guy takes the belt off a beat-down Cage. Wouldn't mind an ROH guy like Lethal or EC3! Hopefully over time Team Tazz is shown to basically be Tazz+Hook recruiting anyone they can until they get over and leave. Starks should leave soon after Cage after Hook keeps losing. I think Hobbs should stick it out for a year maybe, as he'l only have to at pins until Hook can do it. They'l usually be against Top guys like Sting/Darby anyway tho so it wont hurt him much. Some weeks he looks like a star and other weeks like an amateur tho. He has an excellent 'mean face' and genuiley looks ready to hit someone and do damage. He only uses it some weeks when its called for but when hes not using it he can sometimes stand back looking lost. He has to stay in character more as always 'mean' and he'l soon shoot up the marquee!!! That snarl is MONEY!


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I would have Dustin in the place of QT 100%.

He's a well known veteran, he can still work as good as anybody, and fans give a shit about him. Him being him can manipulate the younger guys in the academy to follow him. Plus, Heel Dustin in AEW's environment would def bring some sick shit. 

I'm willing to give QT a chance though after last night.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

First things first, I really enjoyed the show again so lets start with the good...!

1. AEW has learned to really milk the most out of promos. This week we had a short catch-up with Mox, before his match. It was exactly what was needed and played to his strenghts. Then we basically had a promo/mini cinematic match between IC and Pin. It was fucking epic!! JR and Tony way undersold what should have been mad exciting!! More of this quality on promos and you dont half improve the show! Even the waste of time with QT last week paid off nicely here. Throw in the creative promo about Money Matt from Darby and THAT BITCH and they got 10/10 for promos this week. (Oh shit, there was that slap from Don Callis on Matt Jackson but honestly I jut ignored that whole piece. Such shit actors, and so boring at this emotion-driven drama. Stick to spots, you're good at them, they brought you to the dance, fucking dance with them.)

2. QT Marshall is boring and lacks charisma, but the turn on Cody was a great move!! Half the Nightmare Family are better as heels and Oggy and Como will do well in a heel stable. Its a weak stable but QT has 'booking power' and you just got yourselves some decent jobbers in QT and Solow. Oggy and Como will push past this stable soon enough. I dont know how they will keep it interesting but the beatdown was fun to watch. They should hv had LESS face Nightmare Family members in the ring than heels that turned on them though! That was stupid. Strong intro for Oggy. So while QT is getting shit on for being boring and looking weak and nerdy, he has kayfabe power in the company and some young talent to pushand give that rub to. Done right it can go wll, even if we'd ALL rather see someone with charisma in QT's position.

3. Credit to AEW for putting the Arcade Anarhy match last. I was confused as to why they'd pick this over the Kenny match but my word was it fun!! Another 'stable' also got bigger with the Alien joining Best Friends. Sensible move.

4. I want to know EVERYTHING PENTA SAYS!!!! That announcer sells his role so well too!! Works better having 3 Mexicans as opposed to Pac, as they can 'justify' a translator. I hope the announcer morphs into a manager.

5. AEW is going all in on Stable Wars!! I love how the unbeatable Mox was given so much trouble by 2 jobbers and a potential future talent. The way JR sold the value of having numbers/friends was important to the direction they seem to be going. Its like if Cornette and Russo actually got along and put out a good product. Stables, stories, emotions and violence all in one! Everybody is now going in for this gang warfare style. Ive spoke about AEW using it effectively to keep the show fresh and get more talent on screen and they're still nailing it!! Start with a fast paced singles match, and have one singles match elsewhere each week. Otherwise go for multi-talent matces. Building up real connections amongst members too slowly.

6. Kaz v Christian was decent but slow. Solid start to Christians run. The commentary really need to put over Kaz as half of the first-ever AEW Tag Champs. Yes he's there to job from now on but at least make it mean something. This should have been billed and hyped a bit more. The commentary team were going through the motions til Christian hit the Killswitch. Felt dead until the crowd/talent started getting hot as it progressed. That slow bit at the start has to be filled with superlatives of the two in-ring competitiors. Why we should watch them. what makes them great etc.

7. I like that the Bunny is finally gettin a push. Her and Penelope need to be more than valets/eye-candy.

8. I know AEW started with pretty much the best talent available outside of WWE and that will mean the best of a few others companies, and I know Kenny has been getting around to other companies to try and kick off some unity, this isnt exactly new. Im starting to understand the plan now though about how they actually do so much for the other companies by showcasing the tlent the way they do. OK its just the GB and a Kenta/Laredo Kid appearance officially, but even the 6-man this week, we had GB (TNA/WWE/NJPW fans interested), 3 Luchas (Mexico) and Kenny (NJPW/TNA/ROH/Mexico). A whole bunch f wrestling fans and companies involved in one match. Kinda like my point about using factions to get everyone a bit of a rub. A small hint here or there is tantalising.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

The bad is basically still not putting the right guys in position. They are getting better for sure though! Once you push the last few dead/underused talent like PnP, it'll be even better!


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Enjoyable show though!


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Bring in the Motor City Machine Guns!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Sammy and Tay Conti become a couple. Each helps the other become champion. Both heels. 

Wardlow flirts with Britt on the Waiting Room. Wardlow starts pursuing Britt. Britt erases all the pictures of Adam Cole from her Instagram. Wardlow eventually kisses Britt. Audience doesn’t know what to think. Adam Cole is eventually signed and calls out Wardlow. They fight over Britt


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> *Sammy and Tay Conti become a couple. Each helps the other become champion. Both heels.*
> 
> Wardlow flirts with Britt on the Waiting Room. Wardlow starts pursuing Britt. Britt erases all the pictures of Adam Cole from her Instagram. Wardlow eventually kisses Britt. Audience doesn’t know what to think. Adam Cole is eventually signed and calls out Wardlow. They fight over Britt


Id rather they pushed BBB in that spot and used Tay as face and Sammy as Babyface for now. Especially with Tay getting hot and IC going face. I think they have a good shot at both becoming bigger names in the position they are in.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Billie Kay's debut to be kind of like Anna Jay in which she would debut her character and end up building momentum and picking up wins with a stable much like how Anna Jay did with the Dark Order


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I imagine if Russo were booking, Ethan Page and Scorpio Sky would call themselves The Country Club (or something punny like The Fairway), wear preppy pastel clothes (short shorts, white shoes and 80s tube socks with a sweater tied around the neck), add a bombshell in a tennis skirt to the group, carry a golf club and tennis racket and cut promos about doing things the fair way and being gentlemen.


----------



## Yukoncornelius (Mar 12, 2021)

It is time to give Dark Order a leader. I enjoy their comedy but they really need to start to mix it up. The type of leader I‘d want them to have would be like the blonde dude (no clue on his name) from the earlier promos with the recruiting and then he would have an office they’d go into when required. I would rather their new leader not even wrestle because they have so many members as is. He could have a split personality so they would not know how to act around him.

Also, they need to get some heals on their team and not always have them get along.

It would be nice if they could pattern them after the Fight Club movie in a way.

I know a lot of people aren’t fans of them but I like the entertainment as long as it is done right and they have a lot of potential.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Sort out the running order BS. Its like they are desperate to give everyone a main event over the year.

10 of Dark Order v Darby is not a main event peple wanna stick around for.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Dr Britt Baker to win the AEW womens championship thanks to her second dental assistant Jessica McKay 😁


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Wonder who they go with for Jade Cargills manager? They've been going big on the tease. At first I thought it was just a cool way to put her over a bit but now Im convinced she'l have someone. My money would be on Shaq!


----------

